# kittens! 2 days to go!



## Taylorbaby

ooooo not long to go now, only 2 days  I think she is going to have them on time to! 

Mummy is doing really well and being very demanding (and so she should!) extra tummy rubs and cuddles are being demanded and she wont leave my side, although shes like that anyway lol!

Looks are though all the kittens already have homes!  I will be mega pleased if it does go that way as everyone is really lovely.

here is mummy demanding tummy rubs, so cute :001_wub: and on her new sofa throw, we thought it matched her coat colour....yes i buy my cats sofa throws lol :blushing: also in her birthing box, we buy new everytime, im fussy and we like everything to be new and clean, and we went and visited daddy and took some pics of him, here he is to


----------



## Chez87

Aww bless her! I hope they come on time. Dad is very handsome too! What colours are you expecting?


----------



## Taylorbaby

lol better of fasking what we arent expecting! we are expecting every colour and pattern you can think of


----------



## alisondalziel

awwww she is gorgeous!!

all the best and fingers crossed for an easy birth for her. If she was mine id never stop hugging her!!


----------



## Taylorbaby

lol i dont! she has been asleep for ages but if i move she gets up to follow me! shes snoozing in her box.

When I was getting the box ready she jumped in and started digging about as if to say 'this is my box and you arent doing it properly!' :lol:


----------



## alisondalziel

That's really sweet! I'm sure she will have it all fixed up the way she wants it!

You excited about the birth? Not be long!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Not long to go :thumbup: She's looking very lovely and comfy to and I'm sure she will get her bed just right  Fingers crossed for healthy kittens and a happy mum


----------



## WindyCity

I hope she is a good girl and has them or or nearly on time for you. 

I love fluffy baby blankets for my girls and their kittens we have a new shop B&M and I cannot seem to pass it without buying a blanket, oh and it does smilla cat food!!


----------



## coonburm

Hi 

lBest of luck. hope all goes well

Your cats look beatifull,

Carole


----------



## GeordieBabe

wow that went quick last i checked she had 3 weeks :scared:,hope it all goes well hun, she's lovely


----------



## Taylorbaby

alisondalziel said:


> That's really sweet! I'm sure she will have it all fixed up the way she wants it!
> 
> You excited about the birth? Not be long!!


VERY!!! :crazy: :crazy: waited a long time for this, just hope that mum is ok, shes a good girl and a brill mummy, but you cant help but worry. Kittens kicking like md at the mo!!! 



lymorelynn said:


> Not long to go :thumbup: She's looking very lovely and comfy to and I'm sure she will get her bed just right  Fingers crossed for healthy kittens and a happy mum


Thanks!  :thumbup: lol she is a digger, last time I had to cover up the hole in the cat tree? but this time she 'knows' that this is her box! :thumbup: :001_wub:



WindyCity said:


> I hope she is a good girl and has them or or nearly on time for you.
> 
> I love fluffy baby blankets for my girls and their kittens we have a new shop B&M and I cannot seem to pass it without buying a blanket, oh and it does smilla cat food!!


lol thanks :thumbup: we bought lots of new blankies, cant help myself they have lil paws on them :001_wub:



coonburm said:


> Hi
> 
> lBest of luck. hope all goes well
> 
> Your cats look beatifull,
> 
> Carole


thanks! shes a little baby lol :thumbup:



GeordieBabe said:


> wow that went quick last i checked she had 3 weeks :scared:,hope it all goes well hun, she's lovely


lol I know!! it has gone quite quick actually, normally drags on but its crept up on us lol!  thanks!


----------



## Taylorbaby

video just taken of kittens kicking in mums tummy :001_wub:

YouTube - Kitten kicking inside cat tummy womb - pregnant cat ragdoll

p.s. mums digging in her box!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Aww - made me want to put my hand on her belly to feel them


----------



## Taylorbaby

lymorelynn said:


> Aww - made me want to put my hand on her belly to feel them


lol i keep doing that her fur is sooo soft to :001_wub:


----------



## GeordieBabe

Taylorbaby said:


> video just taken of kittens kicking in mums tummy :001_wub:
> 
> YouTube - Kitten kicking inside cat tummy womb - pregnant cat ragdoll
> 
> p.s. mums digging in her box!!!


wow never seen a video of kittens before quite cute, wow lot of movement there either huge kittens or quite a few of them, can't wait to see them hun


----------



## Taylorbaby

aww thanks! its not the best vid really, they were going mad AFTER I took the vid though, typical!!!   

shes in her box now, im tidying up ready for my 4weeks on the sofa


----------



## WindyCity

Not long now, I think (hope) that's them on the decent downwards !! :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

lol! dont think we have long either... come on mummy!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

no action yet apart from loud meows in my face and little chriups and tummy rubs.

im falling asleep now so she will have to wake me up lol


----------



## merothe

Fingers and paws crossed!

The video reminds me of a friend pregnant with twins :lol: when they were both moving it was amazing to watch


----------



## Taylorbaby

merothe said:


> Fingers and paws crossed!
> 
> The video reminds me of a friend pregnant with twins :lol: when they were both moving it was amazing to watch


awww it is amazing to watch, I still think that it is completly mad to see a kitten inside a tummy, well, even humans inside a tummy, its so strange??? esp when they move and kick!


----------



## Taylorbaby

mummy is doing well, cant leave her alone! she goes mad even if i move,

got the 'da bird' and some of those pop up cubes delivered today, the american ones are alot better than the uk ones, anyway! mum decided that she wanted to play!  bless her! last minute bit of exercise lol


----------



## Kiwi

C[mon Mum...I'm on tenterhooks here


----------



## Taylorbaby

Kiwi said:


> C[mon Mum...I'm on tenterhooks here


lol i know!! shes currently snuggled onto my duvet on the sofa purring away


----------



## Taylorbaby

mummy relaxing on my duvet! and on my hand lol


----------



## Kiwi

Never been through this. How will you know when it gets serious?


----------



## Taylorbaby

Kiwi said:


> Never been through this. How will you know when it gets serious?


what when she is going to have them? she gets in her box basically!! lol goes in it more and more then wont come out, obviously im with her all the time so the box is half facing me (i do like her to have some privacy!) 

and normally I hear her push or make a noise and I know the first one is out so I can quickly lean over and cheak, shes had 2 litters so is a brill mum and experienced, but that doesnt mean that something might go wrong.

Then if I dont hear a squeak I jump up and help out and remove and gunk from the kits mouth and the sak and quickly rub it with mum helping, actually i do that with most of the kittens run them etc, then I help herto break/eat the cord, then I hold it while she eats it, and I get covered in lovely blood! Not for the sqimish........ :lol:

then I see how mum feels if she wants me to stay or go, she meows if I go that means stay, if she is washing her kit /herself that means she ok and I can sit back down and keep a eye on her.

its very much instinct with them & me now, I remember my first litter, obviously you read watch vids read talk to breeders but it never prepares you for when it actually happens, I go into 'instinct' mode and just do everything, no time to panic or anything.

Its a raelly stressful and worrying time, although its great and amazing, I dont personally settle until the kits are at least 3 weeks old. it doesnt sound alot but there is alot more to it besides that etc

sorry didnt mean to write a book!


----------



## MaryA

Taylorbaby said:


> sorry didnt mean to write a book!


Glad you did. It's interesting.


----------



## Taylorbaby

MaryA said:


> Glad you did. It's interesting.


lol glad it is and not boring  

currently had some biccis and now snuggled and purring and padding her paws on my duvet! lucky little sausage lol


----------



## GeordieBabe

Thinks you need to get her exercising again hun might help bring the labour on quicker, well they say that to humans, so you never know :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby

GeordieBabe said:


> Thinks you need to get her exercising again hun might help bring the labour on quicker, well they say that to humans, so you never know :lol:


haha nooo those few pics knocked it out of her, I wouldnt force her to move if she doesnt want to! Shes alseep now all snuggled, got a bit distressed when I left the room to go to the loo, she jumped down and was cryign at the door for me  went mad when I came back in!! Telling me off for leaving her!!


----------



## Taylorbaby

439 views and only a handful of replys 

mum is doing well...no sign..driving me crazy...come on mummy!!


----------



## PurpleCrow

I keep checking the thread to see whats happening


----------



## dagny0823

Taylorbaby said:


> 439 views and only a handful of replys
> 
> mum is doing well...no sign..driving me crazy...come on mummy!!


I think lots of us just keep checking back to see if anything has happened, but don't have much to add as yet. I for one can't wait to see some kittens, especially as lovely as yours always are.

And I'm snowed in for two days, working from home, so I've got lots of time to keep checking 

Come on kitty!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

PurpleCrow said:


> I keep checking the thread to see whats happening


lol well I guess alot of people just check in! couldnt beleive the views lol! 



dagny0823 said:


> I think lots of us just keep checking back to see if anything has happened, but don't have much to add as yet. I for one can't wait to see some kittens, especially as lovely as yours always are.
> 
> And I'm snowed in for two days, working from home, so I've got lots of time to keep checking
> 
> Come on kitty!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


aww thanks lovely compliment   

shes currently...sitting on the back fo the sofa...doing.......nothing at all! come on mum!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Taylorbaby said:


> 439 views and only a handful of replys
> 
> mum is doing well...no sign..driving me crazy...come on mummy!!


just keeping an eye on you both


----------



## DKDREAM

Any news yet?


----------



## Taylorbaby

lymorelynn said:


> just keeping an eye on you both


lol  thanks! 



DKDREAM said:


> Any news yet?


mum currently meowing in my face...now pacing the floor, flopping down as its cooler down there, then jumping from sofa to sofa she cant get comfy...shes now in the loo


----------



## tylow

Hope all goes well


----------



## Taylorbaby

tylow said:


> Hope all goes well


thanks me to lol! mums a bit restless at the mo


----------



## dagny0823

Taylorbaby said:


> thanks me to lol! mums a bit restless at the mo


I bet it won't be long now. Maybe she'll be kind to you and not wait until 4am


----------



## Taylorbaby

dagny0823 said:


> I bet it won't be long now. Maybe she'll be kind to you and not wait until 4am


lol i dont mind, i cant rem what time she had them before now


----------



## GeordieBabe

Bummer still nothing yet,thought she might of had them by now, early hours then by looks of it


----------



## Rache

Didnt want to read and run.

Good luck, hope all goes perfect.

Look forward to pics xx


----------



## sequeena

Good luck, didn't realise you had kits on the way xxx


----------



## Taylorbaby

GeordieBabe said:


> Bummer still nothing yet,thought she might of had them by now, early hours then by looks of it


I know  mum currently meowing and demanding tummy rubs, my boy jake, or 'the lump' is meowing at the door as he misses me lol  mum now eating biccis!!



sequeena said:


> Good luck, didn't realise you had kits on the way xxx


lol thanks!  hope mum hurrys up!



Rache said:


> Didnt want to read and run.
> 
> Good luck, hope all goes perfect.
> 
> Look forward to pics xx


thanks!


----------



## GeordieBabe

anything yet hun


----------



## buffie

Hows it going,any sign of action yet.Isnt it typical,my dogs always did this,would start all the nest digging,glazed eyes,panting ect at 7/8 pm then go to sleep for an hour or three :lol::lol:and start up again at 1 am.Have us up all night,but still expect to be waited on the following day  I loved it and do miss it,but probably wouldnt do it again


----------



## WindyCity

What day is she on ? Sorry just skimmed the thread thought /i had missed it!!


----------



## tellingtails

Hope all going well, any sign yet?


----------



## dougal22

Hey TB, have you had a busy night or is all still quiet???
Good luck


----------



## Taylorbaby

GeordieBabe said:


> anything yet hun


nothing yet *sigh* 



buffie said:


> Hows it going,any sign of action yet.Isnt it typical,my dogs always did this,would start all the nest digging,glazed eyes,panting ect at 7/8 pm then go to sleep for an hour or three :lol::lol:and start up again at 1 am.Have us up all night,but still expect to be waited on the following day  I loved it and do miss it,but probably wouldnt do it again


lol i know i thought we had some movement...but she just needed a wee  



WindyCity said:


> What day is she on ? Sorry just skimmed the thread thought /i had missed it!!


lol she was due yesterday....so anytime now really!!



tellingtails said:


> Hope all going well, any sign yet?


no sign, mum very restless and demanding lots of attention, cant even go to the loo without her going mad  she doesnt want to be alone, and I dont blame her!!



dougal22 said:


> Hey TB, have you had a busy night or is all still quiet???
> Good luck


lol still quiet, I slept right through, well i woke up 3 times but mum was snuggled next to me asleep  shes currently just moving about, cant get comfy, if I say her name she meows at me, so funny


----------



## Taylorbaby

mums in out of her box!!!!!!!!! just had a little play with her new kickeroo


----------



## archiebaby

Taylorbaby said:


> mums in out of her box!!!!!!!!! just had a little play with her new kickeroo


whats a kickeroo??????? hope this is the start for you


----------



## MaryA

Here we all are waiting with baited breath for your girl to produce.  I expect this is the most followed thread on the forum. Good luck and thank you for keeping us informed. :thumbup: And piccies asap please.


----------



## Taylorbaby

archiebaby said:


> whats a kickeroo??????? hope this is the start for you


haha it is this!: Kong Kickeroo Animal Cat Toys for Sale

I also did a thread on it recomended it as a great toy, ALL my cats go mad for it, even my 14year old boy loves it, and he never plays with any toys! :thumbup: have the tiger, but i wanted the cow and they sent me another tiger *sniff*



MaryA said:


> Here we all are waiting with baited breath for your girl to produce.  I expect this is the most followed thread on the forum. Good luck and thank you for keeping us informed. :thumbup: And piccies asap please.


lol!!! I was really hopeful she was digging like mad and turning round, had a lil nose and she sat down, then she jumped out....played with the kickeroo and jumped up the back, of the sofa and went to sleep!!!!  :lol: now shes snuggled into my duvet fast asleep.

she even got on my lap........she only does that whens she going to give birth soon!! :thumbup: 

oh just charged up my camera!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chez87

Ooooh hurry up girly!! I'm impatient!


----------



## Taylorbaby

Chez87 said:


> Ooooh hurry up girly!! I'm impatient!


lol me to!!! come on mummy!!!!!!! i wana see if i have a girl!!! :thumbup:


----------



## GeordieBabe

still nothing. was expecting to come on to see 4 little fluff balls  start a new thread when there coming/here so we all know ok hun :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Drumming fingers here


----------



## Taylorbaby

GeordieBabe said:


> still nothing. was expecting to come on to see 4 little fluff balls  start a new thread when there coming/here so we all know ok hun :thumbup:


lol will do, or just might carry on with this one  will keep it updated! here are some pics of mum just taken about 2mins ago:

all snuggled asleep, but because I stood up (shes right next to me) she jumped up, meowing flopped down and demanded a belly rub!


----------



## Taylorbaby

Dally Banjo said:


> Drumming fingers here


haha me to!!! just had a delivery of lots of goodies  just sorting them out for the others to play with!


----------



## GeordieBabe

Taylorbaby said:


> lol will do, or just might carry on with this one  will keep it updated! here are some pics of mum just taken about 2mins ago:
> 
> all snuggled asleep, but because I stood up (shes right next to me) she jumped up, meowing flopped down and demanded a belly rub!


aw bless she looks quite content there, was she on time with others?


----------



## lymorelynn

I've been out all day and I was expecting to see some news on here  Come on Mrs. Cat


----------



## archiebaby

Taylorbaby said:


> haha me to!!! just had a delivery of lots of goodies  just sorting them out for the others to play with!


forget the delivery of goodies we want the delivery of kittens !!!


----------



## Taylorbaby

GeordieBabe said:


> aw bless she looks quite content there, was she on time with others?


7 days late .....and then dead on time! 



lymorelynn said:


> I've been out all day and I was expecting to see some news on here  Come on Mrs. Cat


lol I know  me to lol! thought things were taking off about a hour ago but force alarm 



archiebaby said:


> forget the delivery of goodies we want the delivery of kittens !!!


haha! well they are all enjoying their new toys! esp the cardboard box 
mummy had first play with all of them, but she is restless again, i think she has the hump


----------



## archiebaby

Taylorbaby said:


> 7 days late .....and then dead on time!
> 
> lol I know  me to lol! thought things were taking off about a hour ago but force alarm
> 
> haha! well they are all enjoying their new toys! esp the cardboard box
> mummy had first play with all of them, but she is restless again, i think she has the hump


ah bless, are cats the same as dogs and sometimes just start contractions with no other signs?


----------



## Taylorbaby

update  mum is nesting alot!!!!  the partner thinks it might be soon!! :thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby

Taylorbaby said:


> update  mum is nesting alot!!!!  the partner thinks it might be soon!! :thumbup:


i guess the answer to my question was yes then:thumbup:


----------



## sarahdisco

Taylorbaby said:


> update  mum is nesting alot!!!!  the partner thinks it might be soon!! :thumbup:


Ooh exciting!!!

Good luck Pawz! and good luck TB - here's hopign for a trouble free birth and lots of lovely fluffs!


----------



## lymorelynn

Taylorbaby said:


> update  mum is nesting alot!!!!  the partner thinks it might be soon!! :thumbup:


:lol: I won't be waiting up all night with you but hope all goes well :thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby

hope you get your little girl and all goes smoothly:thumbup:


----------



## PurpleCrow

Good luck!!!


----------



## GeordieBabe

:scared: c'mon little fluff balls give mammy a little girl or maybe 3


----------



## tellingtails

Still got fingers crossed for you Tb:thumbup::thumbup:

Goodluck hope it goes well:thumbup:


----------



## buffie

Anything happening yet


----------



## GeordieBabe

buffie said:


> Anything happening yet


well she isnt on so maybe something is happening :thumbup:


----------



## dagny0823

I know my fingers are crossed! :thumbsup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

archiebaby said:


> i guess the answer to my question was yes then:thumbup:


sorry i dindnt see it lol! sometimes nothing just a bit of meowing or digging!



sarahdisco said:


> Ooh exciting!!!
> 
> Good luck Pawz! and good luck TB - here's hopign for a trouble free birth and lots of lovely fluffs!


thanks!!



lymorelynn said:


> :lol: I won't be waiting up all night with you but hope all goes well :thumbup:


lol neither will i i ended up falling asleep.....



archiebaby said:


> hope you get your little girl and all goes smoothly:thumbup:


thansk lol



PurpleCrow said:


> Good luck!!!


thanks 



GeordieBabe said:


> :scared: c'mon little fluff balls give mammy a little girl or maybe 3


just need the 2 lol :thumbup:



tellingtails said:


> Still got fingers crossed for you Tb:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Goodluck hope it goes well:thumbup:


thanks! 



buffie said:


> Anything happening yet


erm.....



GeordieBabe said:


> well she isnt on so maybe something is happening :thumbup:


erm... lol



dagny0823 said:


> I know my fingers are crossed! :thumbsup:


WELL!!! mum..............dug and digging.........digging and dugging lol, decided to hide in the cat tree  stuffed a pillow into cat tree to stop her, didnt stop her so had to stuff 2 jumper in it to.....

digging more and meowing...........and nothing!!! absoloutly flippin nothing   i ended up falling asleep!!! 

currently snuggled next to me alseep, a flippin sleep!

arghhhhhhhhhhhh!! so much for the partners prediction 

come on muuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby

'Muuuuuuummmmmmmmmmm!! make me a cup of catnippy tea!!!!!!'  :lol:










'blaaaaaaaaa its yuk!!'  :lol:


----------



## archiebaby

oooh the little s*d i really thought there would be a kitten thread this morning not a blooming tongue thread oh well, there is one thing for sure they do HAVE to come out sometime:thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

archiebaby said:


> oooh the little s*d i really thought there would be a kitten thread this morning not a blooming tongue thread oh well, there is one thing for sure they do HAVE to come out sometime:thumbup:


hahaha have you posted on it! hope you have!  :lol:

so did I REALLY thought that it was last night the way she was acting  the wait is the worse part! she is a bit 'off' today, restless/unsettled, keeps moving about but demands cuddles and belly and rub rubs! shes currently on the floor, must be nice and cool on the wood floor


----------



## archiebaby

Taylorbaby said:


> hahaha have you posted on it! hope you have!  :lol:
> 
> no not yet  trying to find a nice picture:thumbup:
> 
> so did I REALLY thought that it was last night the way she was acting  the wait is the worse part! she is a bit 'off' today, restless/unsettled, keeps moving about but demands cuddles and belly and rub rubs! shes currently on the floor, must be nice and cool on the wood floor


well maybe today then:thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

archiebaby said:


> well maybe today then:thumbup:


I hope so, cant take it much longer lol!! :crazy:


----------



## lymorelynn

It's just not good enough TB! Tell her we're all waiting


----------



## Nicky10

Hopefully she has them soon so we can all stop waiting


----------



## Emma32

Ooh just read and caught up!
Fingers crossed for some action soon


----------



## Taylorbaby

lymorelynn said:


> It's just not good enough TB! Tell her we're all waiting


I know, I wish she would have them now!! All the people on the waiting list keep emailing me for updates!! Im like 'erm...shes digging...shes eating...oh shes asleep!'  :lol:



Nicky10 said:


> Hopefully she has them soon so we can all stop waiting


I know!! come on mum!! just gave her lots of tummy rubs, but nothing *sniff*



Emma32 said:


> Ooh just read and caught up!
> Fingers crossed for some action soon


lol welcome to the most nail biting wait lol!!! :thumbup:

shes now got behind the sofa digging, even though Ive blocked it off!! ARghhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## tellingtails

Tb, Logged on hoping for some good news, and still nothing, does your Girl know we are all waiting:thumbup:

Sending you some Positive vibes hope all goes well:thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

tellingtails said:


> Tb, Logged on hoping for some good news, and still nothing, does your Girl know we are all waiting:thumbup:
> 
> Sending you some Positive vibes hope all goes well:thumbup:


Thanks I know  mums been very restless today, it is upsetting  I really thought we had progress when she was digging and nesting, but nothing, she wandered off and fell asleep!!

I hate the wait really do, its the worst part, just want them to arrive! ?They are kicking like mad telling mum to let them out lol! 

here are some pics ive just taken, shes nesting under my dressing gown digging uop my duvet under it!   :lol: little sod!


----------



## dagny0823

She is obviously doing this on purpose because she knows we're all waiting to hear! Cheeky. Very cheeky.

She's lovely though---what's her name?


----------



## archiebaby

it wont be long i am sure patience is a virtue


----------



## Taylorbaby

dagny0823 said:


> She is obviously doing this on purpose because she knows we're all waiting to hear! Cheeky. Very cheeky.
> 
> She's lovely though---what's her name?


lol I know!! Just had lots of tummy rubs (her not me haha  ) now im going to try and get some sleep! Shes called Megan - Meg / meglet / meggiebumbum / meggelicious 



archiebaby said:


> it wont be long i am sure patience is a virtue


lol i know im losing mine though!!


----------



## GeordieBabe

oh dear still no fluff balls, can't we smoke them out :thumbup:

just joking so no phoning the rspca on me please :scared:


----------



## Nicky10

Can you not squeeze her until they come out or something? Joking joking


----------



## buffie

C'mon Megan,this is getting so boring now :Yawn:.Its Friday night ,got party's to go to ,fun to be had(more lies to tell :lol::lolGet goin' girl,they will be over cooked soon :lol:


----------



## JayneC

Still nothing happening:frown2:
Well it looks looks shes saving them for the early hours of the morning
Hurry up Megan we are all waiting and your wearing your mummy out


----------



## dagny0823

Hmmm, nothing for a while. 

Go Megan!


----------



## tellingtails

Saturday morning and still nothing, Howay Megan, the suspense is unbelievable, you really milking this attention :lol::lol:

Tb you must be getting so frustrated, I hate it when my Girls keep you holding on them extra days, such a relief when they finally appear:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

GeordieBabe said:


> oh dear still no fluff balls, can't we smoke them out :thumbup:
> 
> just joking so no phoning the rspca on me please :scared:


haha ive set up the smoker! :thumbup: :lol:



Nicky10 said:


> Can you not squeeze her until they come out or something? Joking joking


had a poke nothing happened haha :lol:



buffie said:


> C'mon Megan,this is getting so boring now :Yawn:.Its Friday night ,got party's to go to ,fun to be had(more lies to tell :lol::lolGet goin' girl,they will be over cooked soon :lol:


I know!! everytime i look at her im like 'actually she looks smaller....maybe she just ate too much????????????????????????? :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared:



JayneC said:


> Still nothing happening:frown2:
> Well it looks looks shes saving them for the early hours of the morning
> Hurry up Megan we are all waiting and your wearing your mummy out


well, i thought she would i fell alseep after i logged off as i got up at 3am cos meg was digging, skeot right through till 8am, must have been dead to the world, although i did wake up so see megs face staring into mine.......now THAT is freaky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  



dagny0823 said:


> Hmmm, nothing for a while.
> 
> Go Megan!


go meg...flippin go have the kits!! 



tellingtails said:


> Saturday morning and still nothing, Howay Megan, the suspense is unbelievable, you really milking this attention :lol::lol:
> 
> Tb you must be getting so frustrated, I hate it when my Girls keep you holding on them extra days, such a relief when they finally appear:thumbup::thumbup:


*sigh* nothing....absolutly nothing!!!! haha she is milking it!!! all those tummy rubs to Grrrrrrrr lol 

No signs what so ever, bit of digging, thats it  kittens are moving and mum is well so im not worried (ok im very worried and stressed and i now have a tum ache and i feel bloody sick have butterflys in tum and cant stop touching her tum to make sure that they kits are moving...come on kits!!   ) 
but im not worried...honest  *wipes sweat off brow*


----------



## archiebaby

Taylorbaby said:


> haha ive set up the smoker! :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> had a poke nothing happened haha :lol:
> 
> I know!! everytime i look at her im like 'actually she looks smaller....maybe she just ate too much????????????????????????? :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared:
> 
> well, i thought she would i fell alseep after i logged off as i got up at 3am cos meg was digging, skeot right through till 8am, must have been dead to the world, although i did wake up so see megs face staring into mine.......now THAT is freaky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> go meg...flippin go have the kits!!
> 
> *sigh* nothing....absolutly nothing!!!! haha she is milking it!!! all those tummy rubs to Grrrrrrrr lol
> 
> No signs what so ever, bit of digging, thats it  kittens are moving and mum is well so im not worried (ok im very worried and stressed and i now have a tum ache and i feel bloody sick have butterflys in tum and cant stop touching her tum to make sure that they kits are moving...come on kits!!   )
> but im not worried...honest  *wipes sweat off brow*


ahh i know that feeling only to well, the only thing you are missing is the blinding headache but that will come later come on miss have them kittens or your mummy will be:thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

archiebaby said:


> ahh i know that feeling only to well, the only thing you are missing is the blinding headache but that will come later come on miss have them kittens or your mummy will be:thumbup:


lol i do actually have a headache ... oooo your good!! your psychic lol! :lol:


----------



## archiebaby

Taylorbaby said:


> lol i do actually have a headache ... oooo your good!! your psychic lol! :lol:


ok:thumbup: well i am quite good with predicting puppies being born so will have a go with kittens
i predict first kitten born before 5pm this evening:thumbup: 4 kittens 2 girls and 2 boys:thumbup: will that do ya


----------



## Taylorbaby

archiebaby said:


> ok:thumbup: well i am quite good with predicting puppies being born so will have a go with kittens
> i predict first kitten born before 5pm this evening:thumbup: 4 kittens 2 girls and 2 boys:thumbup: will that do ya


haha, well i probably shouldnt have eaten a twirl for breakfast...maybe thats why i have headache  :lol:

haha that would be great! anytime from now ill be happy! poor mums face mooching about, im sure that she is depressed!! must be really, having kits kicking at your tum when your trying to sleep!


----------



## MaryA

My OH suggests a balloon and a pin. Bad man, bad, bad man.  :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby

MaryA said:


> My OH suggests a balloon and a pin. Bad man, bad, bad man.  :lol:


----------



## archiebaby

Taylorbaby said:


> haha, well i probably shouldnt have eaten a twirl for breakfast...maybe thats why i have headache  :lol:
> 
> haha that would be great! anytime from now ill be happy! poor mums face mooching about, im sure that she is depressed!! must be really, having kits kicking at your tum when your trying to sleep!


well she knows how to rememdy that dosent she:thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

mum looking...erm....annoyed lol


















currently crying her eyes out as i left the room to feed the other cats! now im back she gave me a good telling off so i took these pics lol :lol:

now snuggled next to me on the duvet fast asleep


----------



## archiebaby

are cats similair to dogs do you think when labour starts, only her eyes look like she is in some pain/discomfort like my little dogs do


----------



## Taylorbaby

archiebaby said:


> are cats similair to dogs do you think when labour starts, only her eyes look like she is in some pain/discomfort like my little dogs do


well my first girl screamed  and started right into my eyes, that was awful, i never paniced though and got her to purr inbewteen screams  

they do make noise, it isnt slient, huffs puffs crys screams, the worse birth was the last one i had, i swore i was giving up after that   that would put anyone off, my poor partner was there, it was his first birth to witness (his normally at work/asleep when they give birth) and he just went into shock, he was very good though and helped to revive a kitten, but sadly it passed about 20mins after it was born, he was so sad, he kept trying and was on the phone to the vet, as was i, but they said it just happens  and i guess it does.

mum has a terrible birth, the litter was small and the kittens were big, just as i jumped up to get me coat on thinking she needed a c-section she had her last one :thumbup: she was sooo tired and it has shocked her that she refused to go near the kittens for about a hour? as they caused her the pain, but instinct took over and she gingerly went over and started washing, then jumped into feed them :thumbup:

have had easy births to, but everyone is as stressful as the first (and amazing!) for me  :thumbup:

*****

UPDATE: MUM IN BIRTHING BOX DIGGING!!  :scared:


----------



## Pardalis

That's probably the flash from the camera! My cats look in pain when I take a photo of them with the flash!

Just popped on to say - good luck and come on kitties!!


----------



## archiebaby

Taylorbaby said:


> well my first girl screamed  and started right into my eyes, that was awful, i never paniced though and got her to purr inbewteen screams
> 
> they do make noise, it isnt slient, huffs puffs crys screams, the worse birth was the last one i had, i swore i was giving up after that   that would put anyone off, my poor partner was there, it was his first birth to witness (his normally at work/asleep when they give birth) and he just went into shock, he was very good though and helped to revive a kitten, but sadly it passed about 20mins after it was born, he was so sad, he kept trying and was on the phone to the vet, as was i, but they said it just happens  and i guess it does.
> 
> mum has a terrible birth, the litter was small and the kittens were big, just as i jumped up to get me coat on thinking she needed a c-section she had her last one :thumbup: she was sooo tired and it has shocked her that she refused to go near the kittens for about a hour? as they caused her the pain, but instinct took over and she gingerly went over and started washing, then jumped into feed them :thumbup:
> 
> have had easy births to, but everyone is as stressful as the first (and amazing!) for me  :thumbup:
> 
> *****
> 
> UPDATE: MUM IN BIRTHING BOX DIGGING!!  :scared:


wooo remember first kitten before 5pm:thumbup: and yes they do sound a lot like dogs giving birth, you just never know do you


----------



## Taylorbaby

Pardalis said:


> That's probably the flash from the camera! My cats look in pain when I take a photo of them with the flash!
> 
> Just popped on to say - good luck and come on kitties!!


thanks!  



archiebaby said:


> wooo remember first kitten before 5pm:thumbup: and yes they do sound a lot like dogs giving birth, you just never know do you


shes sitting in there eyes wide open, breathing looks a little faster EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!! :thumbup:

she better not jump out and go for a poo lol!!!! :lol:


----------



## archiebaby

Taylorbaby said:


> thanks!
> 
> shes sitting in there eyes wide open, breathing looks a little faster EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> she better not jump out and go for a poo lol!!!! :lol:


:lol: well i hope you get a girl poo if she does:thumbup:


----------



## tellingtails

Come on Girl you can do it:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## WindyCity

oh oh oh do we have babies?? 

Poppy done that scream/meow thing poor girl.

I will go and read the thread now lol

oh good digging is good!


----------



## Emma32

Checking in again.
Come on kittens!


----------



## PurpleCrow

Come on Meg!! 

Even my OH keeps asking, "Has the cat on that forum has had her kittens yet" :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn

bet TB's too busy delivering kittens to post :thumbup:


----------



## dagny0823

Taylorbaby said:


> thanks!
> 
> shes sitting in there eyes wide open, breathing looks a little faster EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> she better not jump out and go for a poo lol!!!! :lol:


Ha ha!!!!! I logged on first thing this morning, thinking I probably missed all of it and there would at least be pics of kitties! She really is dragging this out. Doesn't she know she'll still get tons of attention once they're born? Silly Meg!


----------



## sequeena

Good luck, hope you're elbow deep in kittens


----------



## Taylorbaby

tellingtails said:


> Come on Girl you can do it:thumbup::thumbup:


lol me or meg   :lol:



WindyCity said:


> oh oh oh do we have babies??
> 
> Poppy done that scream/meow thing poor girl.
> 
> I will go and read the thread now lol
> 
> oh good digging is good!


i know i dont like it 



Emma32 said:


> Checking in again.
> Come on kittens!


ill tell her you said that lol 



PurpleCrow said:


> Come on Meg!!
> 
> Even my OH keeps asking, "Has the cat on that forum has had her kittens yet" :lol:


haha!! 



lymorelynn said:


> bet TB's too busy delivering kittens to post :thumbup:


erm....well....



dagny0823 said:


> Ha ha!!!!! I logged on first thing this morning, thinking I probably missed all of it and there would at least be pics of kitties! She really is dragging this out. Doesn't she know she'll still get tons of attention once they're born? Silly Meg!


haha i know!!

*****

mum refused to get out of birthing box so i really thought she was having them, she then jumped out (i was falling alseep scared the life out of me!) and jumped on my lap!!!the only ever time she has done this before was when she was a hour of giving birth :thumbup:

shes been meowing im now offically not allowed to leave the room and she crying/jumping on me and digging/nesting alot.

I *think* that it well could be tonight by the way she is acting, kittens movements have slowed to :thumbup:

come on meg! come on meg!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

sequeena said:


> Good luck, hope you're elbow deep in kittens


lol i wish!!   the partner just come in and was like 'ooo where are they? where are the kittens?!' i pointed to her tummy :lol: :lol:


----------



## archiebaby

ohhh come on meg, 1 hour to go:thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

sequeena said:


> Good luck, hope you're elbow deep in kittens





archiebaby said:


> ohhh come on meg, 1 hour to go:thumbup:


haha i havent told her that yet!! :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby

oh my god who voted this thread a 1 ???????? sort it out!


----------



## Taylorbaby

mum at the mo:

















and now shes asleep *sigh*


----------



## Dally Banjo

I think she's waiting for a nice resonable hour to have them 2.30am maybe  :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby

Dally Banjo said:


> I think she's waiting for a nice resonable hour to have them 2.30am maybe  :lol:


lol i know 

ive just let my other girl in to sit with me while we wait, mum is now up in the flippin cat tree!! erm......i have to do this all again in 6 weeks....anyone joining that thread haha :lol: :lol: ut:ut:hmy:hmy::crazy::crazy: Singing: Singing:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Will that thread be called "Kittens 2 days to go(ish) part deux :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tje

TB, can I suggest you and your husband pop out for a very quick curry tonight... cos sure as fate as soon as you do that she'll give birth the moment your backside is out the door.


----------



## buffie

Tje said:


> TB, can I suggest you and your husband pop out for a very quick curry tonight... cos sure as fate as soon as you do that she'll give birth the moment your backside is out the door.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sparkles87

Come ooooon Megan!! Get the job done!  
I've been checking this thread all day on my phone at work and it's driving me mental. 

I'm going out tonight and when I tipsily check the forum at approximately 2am I expect their to be kittens, kittens, kittens!


----------



## Taylorbaby

Dally Banjo said:


> Will that thread be called "Kittens 2 days to go(ish) part deux :lol: :lol: :lol:


haha!! yes!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:



Tje said:


> TB, can I suggest you and your husband pop out for a very quick curry tonight... cos sure as fate as soon as you do that she'll give birth the moment your backside is out the door.





buffie said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


haha!! well ive left the room twice and she cried, i was only putting veggie sausage rolls on to cook! :lol: 

maybe she needs a curry and a long walk!!   :lol: :lol:


----------



## GeordieBabe

Tje said:


> TB, can I suggest you and your husband pop out for a very quick curry tonight... cos sure as fate as soon as you do that she'll give birth the moment your backside is out the door.


lol good idea try and trick her into having them thinking mammy is leaving her to it :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

Sparkles87 said:


> Come ooooon Megan!! Get the job done!
> I've been checking this thread all day on my phone at work and it's driving me mental.
> 
> I'm going out tonight and when I tipsily check the forum at approximately 2am I expect their to be kittens, kittens, kittens!


haha sorry!!! is in in kitten....honest!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## tellingtails

Tb what is happening with your little girl Megan, she is on a go slow.
The Kittens should have started to show.
We are all keep checking and watching this thread.
Whether from work or going to get the bread.
We all keep wishing you luck.
But it appears the kittens are stuck.
I am writing this little song.
As we all wait for your girl to hurry along.
I think you need to scream and shout.
Anything to get the little ones out.
It has been suggested you go and get something to eat.
In the hope your girl will do something more than sleep.
I really hope that over night your girl will drop.
So the Good lucks and has she,can stop.
So we can wish you all the best.
Whilst Mum is having a deserved rest.
And we can replace the has she, with they are so sweet.
And welldone Mum for giving you so many new feet.:thumbup::thumbup:


Come on Megan:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Pardalis

Ha ha! Great ditty! 

I've come on to check and have a break from cooking dinner. Also having a cheeky vodka!
Come on Meg, else I'll be drunk and we'll be eating at midnight!


----------



## Chez87

Hahaha TT that's brilliant!!!  :thumbup:


TB! I can't believe I came back to 14 pages expecting kitten photos...and...nothing!!!


----------



## sarahdisco

Spartacus now thinks Meg is just doing it for attention coz her mummy keeps checking the laptop just in case and now.. 

SPARTACUS ISNT GETTIN ANY ATTENTION!!!!

:lol:

p.s Hercules doesnt think Meg is pregnant. He thinks she's had to many treats iz all.:lol:


----------



## dougal22

I'm getting really worried now TB, less than 4 hours to go before today is over and it's no longer my birthday, so I don't get to be part of the naming ceremony 

I so wanted the kittens to be born today


----------



## dagny0823

It seems like TB hasn't been on in a little while. Maybe she's delivering kittens?:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chez87

Ooooh I hope so dagny!!


----------



## buffie

dagny0823 said:


> It seems like TB hasn't been on in a little while. Maybe she's delivering kittens?:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Nah she's just decided to take Tje's advice and nip out for a quick curry :lol::lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby

tellingtails said:


> Come on Megan:thumbup::thumbup:


awww!! thanks for that it was brill!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :blush2: :blush2: :thumbup: meg loved it to!!  



Pardalis said:


> Ha ha! Great ditty!
> 
> I've come on to check and have a break from cooking dinner. Also having a cheeky vodka!
> Come on Meg, else I'll be drunk and we'll be eating at midnight!


lol i think your be drunk befor they come *sniff*



Chez87 said:


> Hahaha TT that's brilliant!!!  :thumbup:
> 
> TB! I can't believe I came back to 14 pages expecting kitten
> photos...and...nothing!!!


my god its 15pages now!!   dont think id be on a thread this long before lol



sarahdisco said:


> Spartacus now thinks Meg is just doing it for attention coz her mummy keeps checking the laptop just in case and now..
> 
> SPARTACUS ISNT GETTIN ANY ATTENTION!!!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> p.s Hercules doesnt think Meg is pregnant. He thinks she's had to many treats iz all.:lol:


haha  :lol: awww im sure it isnt to much food........honest... *double checks!!* 



dougal22 said:


> I'm getting really worried now TB, less than 4 hours to go before today is over and it's no longer my birthday, so I don't get to be part of the naming ceremony
> 
> I so wanted the kittens to be born today


noooo!! still might be!!! shes digging in her box! :thumbup:



dagny0823 said:


> It seems like TB hasn't been on in a little while. Maybe she's delivering kittens?:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


i wish! had me dinner watching a dvd....mum sleeping 

she is now in her box digging & now laying down!

will keep updated, if not im going to sleep!!


----------



## archiebaby

i think i muddled the pm with the am when i said 5 oclock


----------



## Taylorbaby

archiebaby said:


> i think i muddled the pm with the am when i said 5 oclock


haha!! ill give you that...lol


----------



## Taylorbaby

right im going to bed nothing is happening *sigh* !


----------



## Pardalis

Well, I managed to get dinner on the table. I am quite squiffy though! 

Come on meg, have some lovely kittens for us all to coo over


----------



## Chez87

Taylorbaby said:


> right im going to bed nothing is happening *sigh* !


famous last words! Or are you bluffing so she THINKS you're going to bed and things start happening! :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn

Just got in from work and STILL no kittens


----------



## Taylorbaby

Pardalis said:


> Well, I managed to get dinner on the table. I am quite squiffy though!
> 
> Come on meg, have some lovely kittens for us all to coo over


lol did you make dinner or get take out?? 



Chez87 said:


> famous last words! Or are you bluffing so she THINKS you're going to bed and things start happening! :lol:


lol well im still up but no kits or sign of them *sigh* 



lymorelynn said:


> Just got in from work and STILL no kittens


sorry  megs snuggled on my duvet and i want to go to sleep, dont want to move her though....argh........so tired!!


----------



## Pardalis

I made dinner. We had a roast tonight as we have lots of jobs to do tomorrow. Got to get the house presentable. Funeral next week with the tea/sandwiches/wine at home after. 
I'm watching Alan Carr and the kittens racing around. Scribble is sitting on the sofa with me watching the kittens. They are due to flake out soon however now they're bigger they play for longer! 
We're all willing Meg on. Hope it's easy for her. What's her due date? How far either way can cats go? As in early or late?


----------



## dougal22

It's just not going to happen today is it 

My chance of sharing birthday with the lovely kittens is nearly over  Boo hoo. 

I'll wait up until midnight, only 30 mins left!!!


----------



## Nicky10

Come on Megan this isn't funny anymore we want to see kittens


----------



## lymorelynn

:lol: Every time someone posts on here I think 'Oooh this is it!' get all excited and open the thread and ... it's just someone else like me, waiting for news 
Oh and Happy Birthday Dougal22 :thumbup: Hope you had a good day


----------



## dougal22

lymorelynn said:


> :lol: Every time someone posts on here I think 'Oooh this is it!' get all excited and open the thread and ... it's just someone else like me, waiting for news
> Oh and Happy Birthday Dougal22 :thumbup: Hope you had a good day


Thank you 

It would be an even better day if the babies made their appearance :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

Pardalis said:


> I made dinner. We had a roast tonight as we have lots of jobs to do tomorrow. Got to get the house presentable. Funeral next week with the tea/sandwiches/wine at home after.
> I'm watching Alan Carr and the kittens racing around. Scribble is sitting on the sofa with me watching the kittens. They are due to flake out soon however now they're bigger they play for longer!
> We're all willing Meg on. Hope it's easy for her. What's her due date? How far either way can cats go? As in early or late?


ooo i love roasts yum yum  sorry to hear about the funeral 
kittens are about 60-70 the 'average' being 63-65, she was due on the 19th!



dougal22 said:


> It's just not going to happen today is it
> 
> My chance of sharing birthday with the lovely kittens is nearly over  Boo hoo.
> 
> I'll wait up until midnight, only 30 mins left!!!


sorry *sniff* i told her but she didnt answer!!! did i say happy b day? icant rem! happy b day lol!  so tired!!



Nicky10 said:


> Come on Megan this isn't funny anymore we want to see kittens


i know!!!



lymorelynn said:


> :lol: Every time someone posts on here I think 'Oooh this is it!' get all excited and open the thread and ... it's just someone else like me, waiting for news
> Oh and Happy Birthday Dougal22 :thumbup: Hope you had a good day


lol i think somethings happened when i see a new post and the cats here lol!  :lol: :crazy:

right thats it im going to sleep shes moved off my duvet into her box! night!! Zzzzz!


----------



## Pardalis

Well, at least cats are more predictable than humans! But I suppose the shorter the gestation period then the narrower the margin for delivery. 

I would love to do the kitten breeding myself - I've done exotic breeding in the past. Alas, no time these days for either. But I remember the excitement of eggs being laid and hatching and seeing the little ones. 
Happy to have my pets now. And I love hearing the breeding and birth stories on here. 

X


----------



## archiebaby

any news


----------



## WindyCity

They have to stop moving as much so they can make there way down so stop stressing and get some calms!! :lol: :lol:

Popps was day 69...........................bloomin cats, it's a ragdoll trait, they move when _they_ want, if you watch them they take longer. Like paint drying.


----------



## tellingtails

Wake up log on straight away, and nothing I had hoped she would have them through the night.

Got a reaally busy day but will keep one eye on hear:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

Pardalis said:


> Well, at least cats are more predictable than humans! But I suppose the shorter the gestation period then the narrower the margin for delivery.
> 
> I would love to do the kitten breeding myself - I've done exotic breeding in the past. Alas, no time these days for either. But I remember the excitement of eggs being laid and hatching and seeing the little ones.
> Happy to have my pets now. And I love hearing the breeding and birth stories on here.
> 
> X





archiebaby said:


> any news





WindyCity said:


> They have to stop moving as much so they can make there way down so stop stressing and get some calms!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Popps was day 69...........................bloomin cats, it's a ragdoll trait, they move when _they_ want, if you watch them they take longer. Like paint drying.





tellingtails said:


> Wake up log on straight away, and nothing I had hoped she would have them through the night.
> 
> Got a reaally busy day but will keep one eye on hear:thumbup::thumbup:


sorry everyone nothing to report  *sigh* mum just ploding around as usual, well, i say plodding, the partner openned the lounge door (ive had it shut keeping the cats out-not to stress mum) i then woke up to the cats all running in, im thinking 'oh my god megg must be getting wprried!' and megs taking no flippin notice of them!!!  then she runs!! and i mean runs up the stairs to rub her chin on everything in site and play with a flippin kickeroo!!! a kickeroo!!! :lol:

little flippin sod :lol: doors open for a bit now and the others are all sitting on my duvet surrounding me as i type this, i think they have missed me! :001_wub: :001_wub: megs still playing with the kickeroo!!  :001_rolleyes: :crazy:Singing: just doubled (triple quadruple) checked her dates and it was def the 19th, guess she wants them to stay in a bit longer!! Here she comes now jumped on the back of the sofa...yep...def no sign!!

all snuggled next to me :001_wub:


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse

Can't believe nothing's happened yet ! keep idly watching this thread. Obviously her version of 2 days is not the same as our 2 days ... hope they come soon x


----------



## Pardalis

No kittens yet?!! Blimey

Urgh - I have a hangover. Damn that cheeky vodka and red wine with dinner! And all the housework that has to be done today. Come on Meg, cheer me up with some kittens!


----------



## Taylorbaby

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> Can't believe nothing's happened yet ! keep idly watching this thread. Obviously her version of 2 days is not the same as our 2 days ... hope they come soon x


lol i know our 2days = their 7days i think!! :scared:



Pardalis said:


> No kittens yet?!! Blimey
> 
> Urgh - I have a hangover. Damn that cheeky vodka and red wine with dinner! And all the housework that has to be done today. Come on Meg, cheer me up with some kittens!


lol i know! she has the right hump aswell, we tried tje advice and popped to the shop...nothing! they all got lots of treats though, forgot to buy our own shopping! :001_rolleyes:


----------



## lymorelynn

She's having a laugh TB :lol: Can't believe there's still no news


----------



## tellingtails

Omg, still no news, Tb what is your megan doing:lol::lol:

Just had a couple come and visit their little boy they have purchased, he is now 8 weeks old, they reserved him a couple of weeks ago and wanted to see his progress, they stayed for a coffee and some cuddles etc.

But part of me was wanting them to leave as I wanted to check out this thread, after an hour they left and I logged on here and nothing


----------



## Tje

Megan....

sweetheart...

come here darling.....

come to Auntie Tje.....

........

come on now, that's a good girl......

that's a girl.......

closer darling...............

yes......

*BOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!*

right, did that help ????


----------



## lymorelynn

Tje said:


> Megan....
> 
> sweetheart...
> 
> come here darling.....
> 
> come to Auntie Tje.....
> 
> ........
> 
> come on now, that's a good girl......
> 
> that's a girl.......
> 
> closer darling...............
> 
> yes......
> 
> *BOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!*
> 
> right, did that help ????


You cruel woman  Poor Megan  Those kittens will be traumatised for life :lol:
Having said that DH has just traumatised my lot - came in from the garden and couldn't get his boots off. Being the stroppy bloke that he is, he swore - very loudly - and kittens that were trying to get on his knee, fled in all directions :scared:


----------



## buffie

Tje said:


> Megan....
> 
> sweetheart...
> 
> come here darling.....
> 
> come to Auntie Tje.....
> 
> ........
> 
> come on now, that's a good girl......
> 
> that's a girl.......
> 
> closer darling...............
> 
> yes......
> 
> *BOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!*
> 
> right, did that help ????


Dont know if it helped Megan but it sure scared the $hit out of me:scared::scared: :lol::lol:


----------



## tellingtails

Tje said:


> Megan....
> 
> sweetheart...
> 
> come here darling.....
> 
> come to Auntie Tje.....
> 
> ........
> 
> come on now, that's a good girl......
> 
> that's a girl.......
> 
> closer darling...............
> 
> yes......
> 
> *BOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!*
> 
> right, did that help ????


Cruel, very cruel

Funny:lol::lol:

Hope it did the job:thumbsup::thumbsup::lol::lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby

lymorelynn said:


> She's having a laugh TB :lol: Can't believe there's still no news


i know i have the hump, meg has the hump to!



tellingtails said:


> Omg, still no news, Tb what is your megan doing:lol::lol:
> 
> Just had a couple come and visit their little boy they have purchased, he is now 8 weeks old, they reserved him a couple of weeks ago and wanted to see his progress, they stayed for a coffee and some cuddles etc.
> 
> But part of me was wanting them to leave as I wanted to check out this thread, after an hour they left and I logged on here and nothing


im sorry! hope they had a nice visit though!



Tje said:


> Megan....
> 
> sweetheart...
> 
> come here darling.....
> 
> come to Auntie Tje.....
> ght, did that help ????


lol nothing! not a sausage!! *sigh*



lymorelynn said:


> You cruel woman  Poor Megan  Those kittens will be traumatised for life :lol:
> Having said that DH has just traumatised my lot - came in from the garden and couldn't get his boots off. Being the stroppy bloke that he is, he swore - very loudly - and kittens that were trying to get on his knee, fled in all directions :scared:


lol i remember a broom falling on the floor, and 8 kittens running in every direction!! :lol: tell you what though, it happend a few more times and they didnt even move after that! bomb proof lol!! :lol:



buffie said:


> Dont know if it helped Megan but it sure scared the $hit out of me:scared::scared: :lol::lol:


 



tellingtails said:


> Cruel, very cruel
> 
> Funny:lol::lol:
> 
> Hope it did the job:thumbsup::thumbsup::lol::lol:


nothing *sigh*!!

Mum digging and nesting underneath 2 dressing gowns on the sofa on my duvet, by god i dont want her to have them there but i dont want to stop her doing it either!! arghhhhh!! :scared:

mum is mega upset/has the right hump 

my sisters just been rushed into hospital but i cant leave meg  luckily they are doing tests so she doesnt want anyone to visit.
so got her to worry about now 

arggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :scared: :scared: :scared: : :crazy: :cryin:


----------



## tellingtails

Thanks Tb, Yes they had a nice visit they loved him, they were really impressed with him, his markings, and how cuddly he has become.

They are going to call him "Hugo":thumbup:

They are going to come back in a fortnight:thumbup::thumbup: after his first vaccination.

They are starting to get to my favourite age now, they are nearly 8 weeks old, and so playful into everything, litter of Six brown spotted bengals, 3 Boys. 3 Girls all reserved.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## melbi_uk

Newbie here adding to the long list of people waiting to hear the good news of the pitter patter of tiny feet 

At this rate my Mollie Moo Moo will have had hers and she has another 5 weeks to go yet lol


----------



## Taylorbaby

no news, bit of digging under the dressing gowns *sigh* 
she has the hump and im falling asleep! dont think it will be tonight


----------



## lymorelynn

Taylorbaby said:


> no news, bit of digging under the dressing gowns *sigh*
> she has the hump and im falling asleep! dont think it will be tonight


Please stop posting that you have no news  That's not what we want to hear 
I remember being pregnant with my eldest son, who was three weeks overdue. Everyday: 'Haven't you had that baby yet?' 'Er ... does it look like it?' :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby

lymorelynn said:


> Please stop posting that you have no news  That's not what we want to hear
> I remember being pregnant with my eldest son, who was three weeks overdue. Everyday: 'Haven't you had that baby yet?' 'Er ... does it look like it?' :lol:


lol sorry , i didnt want people to think that im not posting as im helping her give birth lol 

wish she would hurry up!!!! her milks come in, tummy trimed!! beds ready, cimi cat on hand, new bedding, all comfy...no kittens to fill it argh!!

poor people waiting to hear from me bless em 'any news??' lol  'noo sorry'!!

even a girl waiting for a british kitten keeps emailing me for news!! :lol:


----------



## Nicky10

Bloody cat just hurry up and have them already


----------



## dagny0823

Argh, I can't believe there still aren't any kittens!!!!

Look, tell Meg that she'd better have them by tomorrow, because starting Tuesday, I can't be at my computer all day and it will be driving me nuts wondering if anything's happened. Sure, she doesn't know me, but she's already disappointed Dougal and others--why disappoint yet another person? I'm sure she'll listen to reason. 

Not to mention she's already exhausted her human mum!

Hope your sister is ok.


----------



## Taylorbaby

Nicky10 said:


> Bloody cat just hurry up and have them already


 dont swear!! 



dagny0823 said:


> Argh, I can't believe there still aren't any kittens!!!!
> 
> Look, tell Meg that she'd better have them by tomorrow, because starting Tuesday, I can't be at my computer all day and it will be driving me nuts wondering if anything's happened. Sure, she doesn't know me, but she's already disappointed Dougal and others--why disappoint yet another person? I'm sure she'll listen to reason.
> 
> Not to mention she's already exhausted her human mum!
> 
> *Hope your sister is ok*.


thanks she is prob being rushed in for a emerge op, just waiting to hear the news 

***

lol sorry! shes been nesting under my dressing gowns and in out of her box now under my chair, wish she would hurry up!! argh! :crazy:


----------



## sarahdisco

Hope your sister is ok 

And seriously now Meg! We've all got work tomorrow and we expect kitties by the time get home!


----------



## Taylorbaby

sarahdisco said:


> Hope your sister is ok
> 
> And seriously now Meg! We've all got work tomorrow and we expect kitties by the time get home!


thanks, shes been in there sicne last night we just found out and shes STILL waiting to have a scan done! it only takes about 5 mins ive had loads of them! 

*****

well no news, shes digging and milk is coming through nicely, was a little worried as it didnt come through on her last litter so we had to go to the vets the next day for a shot of oxy!

anyway shes in her box digging and meowing at me for tummy rubs, ive checked her dates and i dont normally go by the first day of mating, and for some reason i did this time, she actually mated as soon as i dropped her off :ihih: hmy: little tartlet, he jumped right on her!! :lol: :hand:
so ive added 2 days on, which still makes her 3days overdue, so i guess i have another 4days to play with??

anyway im going to sleep now am so tired cant keep awake! will update lol!


----------



## Pardalis

Right, I'm coming round to have words with this cat!! Come on, produce some kittens!


----------



## shazalhasa

oooh only just found this thread... soo exciting  hope I'll be online when the updates of kittens start coming through 

Good luck xx


----------



## buffie

shazalhasa said:


> oooh only just found this thread... soo exciting  hope I'll be online when the updates of kittens start coming through
> 
> Good luck xx


Hope you've got the patience of a saint,we've been on "kitten alert" for days now


----------



## dagny0823

I have a new theory. It's not Meg who is being stubborn. It's those kittens. So I think one (or two) should be sent to me for disciplining after they're weaned. They will be taught a lesson with soft cushy beds to lay on and yummy tins of food and bits of chicken and all kinds of spoiling. That would teach them!


----------



## Emma32

dagny0823 said:


> I have a new theory. It's not Meg who is being stubborn. It's those kittens. So I think one (or two) should be sent to me for disciplining after they're weaned. They will be taught a lesson with soft cushy beds to lay on and yummy tins of food and bits of chicken and all kinds of spoiling. That would teach them!


:thumbup: Good idea.
I think one should be sent this way too, can help straighten it out methinks


----------



## GeordieBabe

can't believe there still not here,is this normal TB  must be so frustrating for you all waiting for her to have them, hope they come soon hun


----------



## PurpleCrow

Kittens!!! I want kittens!!! Come on Meg, stop cooking them, I'm sure they're ready by now! :lol:


----------



## MaryA

Still nothing? Last night my OH said he thinks it will be Wednesday.....


----------



## Nicky10

She'd better have them by 3:30 I won't be able to get on for updates for hours after that. Come on Megan. At what point do you start getting worried about them being too late TB?


----------



## tellingtails

Nothing through the night? Come on Megan:thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning all at the TB household  What do we have planned for today? Kittens, did I hear you say? Now that would be nice, wouldn't it


----------



## buffie

Anyone else becoming concerned at the lack of posts by TB


----------



## merothe

The lack of posts could be a good thing if the distraction is kitties on the way :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## buffie

merothe said:


> The lack of posts could be a good thing if the distraction is kitties on the way :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Hope you are right.


----------



## Chez87

Come onnnnn babies! Although possibly another 4 days to wait? nooo!!


----------



## Taylorbaby

Pardalis said:


> Right, I'm coming round to have words with this cat!! Come on, produce some kittens!


lol ive spoke to her!!!



shazalhasa said:


> oooh only just found this thread... soo exciting  hope I'll be online when the updates of kittens start coming through
> 
> Good luck xx


lol exciting and annoying lol! 



buffie said:


> Hope you've got the patience of a saint,we've been on "kitten alert" for days now


lol i know! *sigh!"*



dagny0823 said:


> I have a new theory. It's not Meg who is being stubborn. It's those kittens. So I think one (or two) should be sent to me for disciplining after they're weaned. They will be taught a lesson with soft cushy beds to lay on and yummy tins of food and bits of chicken and all kinds of spoiling. That would teach them!


lol :lol:



Emma32 said:


> :thumbup: Good idea.
> I think one should be sent this way too, can help straighten it out methinks


lol 



GeordieBabe said:


> can't believe there still not here,is this normal TB  must be so frustrating for you all waiting for her to have them, hope they come soon hun


lol dont worry its 'normal' ive gone over her dates she is 3days late, i have 4 days of 'non worry time'....but i have a feeling itll be sooner rather than later  (p.s. im ALWAYS worried....... no matter what i say!  )



PurpleCrow said:


> Kittens!!! I want kittens!!! Come on Meg, stop cooking them, I'm sure they're ready by now! :lol:


lol slighty over done!! :lol:



MaryA said:


> Still nothing? Last night my OH said he thinks it will be Wednesday.....


niooooo dont say that!!!



Nicky10 said:


> She'd better have them by 3:30 I won't be able to get on for updates for hours after that. Come on Megan. At what point do you start getting worried about them being too late TB?


lol she save it for tom then!!



tellingtails said:


> Nothing through the night? Come on Megan:thumbup:


not a sausage!!



lymorelynn said:


> Good morning all at the TB household  What do we have planned for today? Kittens, did I hear you say? Now that would be nice, wouldn't it


haha would be very nice!! 



buffie said:


> Anyone else becoming concerned at the lack of posts by TB


sorry!!  the other cats need some attention and meg gets upset if i so much as look at the the compouter!!! 



merothe said:


> The lack of posts could be a good thing if the distraction is kitties on the way :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


erm...........lol!!

*****

WELL!! no updates really........... apart from mum actually going mad for attention crying and digging like mad, has ripped up everything in her box!! a and started on my duvet!! 

i think we are looking at today  if not the early hours :thumbup:
shes in her box :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10

Poor thing she looks massive. I hope she doesn't hold out until tomorrow I demand at least one today Megan


----------



## Taylorbaby

click on the link for the video : : 

YouTube - The Tummy Rub Cat

:thumbup: :thumbup: mum demanding her tummy rub 

shes going quite crazy nesting!!


----------



## Nicky10

That sounds promising. Come on Megan


----------



## Taylorbaby

ITS STARTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

just sitting with her shes in her box!!!!!!! 

I feel sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so worried!! i dont know why!!!!!!!

shes purring away!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Taylorbaby said:


> ITS STARTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> just sitting with her shes in her box!!!!!!!
> 
> I feel sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so worried!! i dont know why!!!!!!!
> 
> shes purring away!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Im sure everything will go purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfectly x


----------



## Taylorbaby

Dally Banjo said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Im sure everything will go purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfectly x


thanks!!! :thumbup:

think will be a all-day-er type! :scared:


----------



## HelloKittyHannah

Yay :thumbup:
It's my first time posting on this thread but I've been watching it for days lol

Can't wait to see kittens  Good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Yay :thumbup:
> It's my first time posting on this thread but I've been watching it for days lol
> 
> Can't wait to see kittens  Good luck!:thumbsup:


lol thanks!!! :thumbup: :scared:


----------



## Nicky10

Taylorbaby said:


> ITS STARTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> just sitting with her shes in her box!!!!!!!
> 
> I feel sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so worried!! i dont know why!!!!!!!
> 
> shes purring away!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Whoo hope it all goes smoothly


----------



## lymorelynn

Taylorbaby said:


> ITS STARTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> just sitting with her shes in her box!!!!!!!
> 
> I feel sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so worried!! i dont know why!!!!!!!
> 
> shes purring away!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Horray :thumbup::thumbup: Hope all goes well and look forward to kitten pictures soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

Nicky10 said:


> Whoo hope it all goes smoothly





lymorelynn said:


> Horray :thumbup::thumbup: Hope all goes well and look forward to kitten pictures soon :thumbsup:


thanks!! mummy in her box, my hand is in there (both on the floor) and shes washing me 

making little noises 
but purrring to 

just got some choc and drink...i need my energy!!!!!


----------



## Emma32

Taylorbaby said:


> ITS STARTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> just sitting with her shes in her box!!!!!!!
> 
> I feel sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so worried!! i dont know why!!!!!!!
> 
> shes purring away!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Eeee! So exciting! :thumbup:
I'll be hanging on this thread now!
Wishing you good luck and a smooth birthing.


----------



## Nicky10

She must have listened to me saying she had to start before 3:30


----------



## Taylorbaby

first baby is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicky10

Any idea what it is yet? I know young kittens are hard to sex


----------



## lymorelynn

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Emma32

Taylorbaby said:


> first baby is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

its a little squeaker! i dont sex yet leave mum to it, dont want to disturb her, squeaker is having a nice wash!! :thumbup:

edit: couldnt wait squeakers is a boy lol


----------



## Natz

Awww I could'nt resist posting i have been following your thread big congrats and again awww xxx:thumbup:


----------



## Emma32

Aww a squeaker :001_wub:
How many do you think she will have?


----------



## buffie

Well done Megan,now lets have the next one please


----------



## Dally Banjo

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 1 out 7 to go :scared:


----------



## Emma32

Dally Banjo said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 1 out 7 to go :scared:


+ an extra one for me  :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

number 2 here, i think both boys so far....!!


----------



## Nicky10

Aw so cute


----------



## MaryA

Wonderful news, wonderful photos. :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn

Aww - tiny squeakers :001_wub: :thumbsup:


----------



## iheartsonic

I have just ready every page of this thread! Those baby kitties were ust waaaay too comfy in there  

Hope it' going ok!:thumbup:


----------



## HelloKittyHannah

Taylorbaby said:


> number 2 here, i think both boys so far....!!


Aww he's sooooo cute! :001_wub:


----------



## dougal22

Fantastic news TB :thumbup:


----------



## Tje

*sniff sniff* 

they are gorgoeus TB !!


----------



## Taylorbaby

thanks guys!!! just put the haeting on and making a snuggle heat pad its turned really cold in here, they are both raelly little squeakers!! :thumbup:
also had some milk from mum!!! they are real fiesty to, looking good!! :thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel

I also have been watching post, congrats soooo cute :thumbup:


----------



## harrys_mum

well done, what a relief.
michelle xx gorgeous pics.


----------



## Taylorbaby

thanks, number 3 out, mum was hurting during this one and needed extra cuddles 

out now and being cleaned *phew* :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10

Aww poor Megan


----------



## Emma32

Taylorbaby said:


> thanks, number 3 out, mum was hurting during this one and needed extra cuddles
> 
> out now and being cleaned *phew* :thumbup:


Bless her. She's doing good 
Glad it's going well for you :thumbup:


----------



## tellingtails

Congrats so far Tb, :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

thanks!!

im compltely in love :001_wub: Ive made the 2 kits a little nest so mum can concentrate on the newbie  he squeaked so i massaged him to sleep and he tried to suckle my hand, then tried to follow my scent out of the box, oooooo i want to keep them all now :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_tt1::001_tt1: :blush: :blush:


----------



## archiebaby

ohhh well done have only just come back on so off now to catch up with your thread, so glad they are finally arriving brb


----------



## Taylorbaby

3 so far all boys!!! noooo!! come on mummy I need 1 or 2 girls please!!!


----------



## merothe

Awwwww so cute!!! :thumbup:

Congrats :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby

thanks!!

vibes for a girl next please!!!! have waited a year for this litter!! i need a girly!!! :scared:


----------



## Emma32

Taylorbaby said:


> thanks!!
> 
> vibes for a girl next please!!!! have waited a year for this litter!! i need a girly!!! :scared:


C'mon Megan, give us an ickle girlie!
Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## archiebaby

big congratulations on the first three aww i hope you get your little girl i am sure you will do you know how many she is having?


----------



## MaryA

How many squeakers do you think Megan is having? Here's hoping for a girlie for you too.


----------



## Taylorbaby

thanks i hope so! well, everyone on the list will be happy then all want boys!!! 

no idea, scans are acurate so i dont bother with them, the vet said on her last litter she would have 2...if she was even pregnant....she had 6....so i dont bother going to ask them anymore!!!

just wait for the day really, shes had 3 so far and they are all clean and out of the nest trying to suckle, shes having a break, im sure she has at least one more?? she was sooo big??? 

cant just be the 3 surely?? they are lil piggy porkies though good size and weight, think we have 1 on the way just watching mum now, my bum is killing me on this wood floor *ouch*

lol lil squeakers s ocute


----------



## melbi_uk

Awww well done to your Megan

Can't wait for mine to arrive now

Congratulations


----------



## Taylorbaby

melbi_uk said:


> Awww well done to your Megan
> 
> Can't wait for mine to arrive now
> 
> Congratulations


what breed are they??


----------



## Taylorbaby

you can just see 2 and mum washing the 3rd   :001_wub:


----------



## Emma32

Taylorbaby said:


> you can just see 2 and mum washing the 3rd   :001_wub:


Aww so cute and tiny :001_wub:
I want kittens now haha!


----------



## gladass

Congratulations Taylorbaby Those squeakers sure are yummy. Oh and 3 boys lol just a girl to come out and I guessed correct


----------



## Taylorbaby

Emma32 said:


> Aww so cute and tiny :001_wub:
> I want kittens now haha!


lol another litter due soon!!!  :thumbup:



gladass said:


> Congratulations Taylorbaby Those squeakers sure are yummy. Oh and 3 boys lol just a girl to come out and I guessed correct


i was just wondering about who gets it right!! they need to pick a sweet shop theme name!! 

anyone seen dougal22???????????? its her belated b day pressie to name one!!! sweet shop theme dougal!!

*****

just had someone call me for help on feeding their ragdoll, i am happy to help lol!
makes me sad that her breeder wasnt helpful though  i do everything for me babies!!


----------



## dagny0823

Just got up and checked this straightaway (we're 5 hours behind you).

YAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Megan!

They are so adorable. This is so exciting. Finally!!!! Congratulations. Fingers tightly crossed there's at least 1 little girlie in there.


----------



## Taylorbaby

dagny0823 said:


> Just got up and checked this straightaway (we're 5 hours behind you).
> 
> YAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Megan!
> 
> They are so adorable. This is so exciting. Finally!!!! Congratulations. Fingers tightly crossed there's at least 1 little girlie in there.


thanks me to or im waiting again!!! lol 

OH.My.God this thread has had 4,224 views *faints* :yikes: :yikes:
well i hope that everyone is enjoying it lol!!  :thumbup:


----------



## dougal22

Taylorbaby said:


> lol another litter due soon!!!  :thumbup:
> 
> anyone seen dougal22???????????? its her belated b day pressie to name one!!! sweet shop theme dougal!!


A big thank you TB, best birthday present ever :thumbup: I now have my thinking cap on. I take it I'll be naming a boy, as no sign of any girlies yet????


----------



## Taylorbaby

dougal22 said:


> A big thank you TB, best birthday present ever :thumbup: I now have my thinking cap on. I take it I'll be naming a boy, as no sign of any girlies yet????


yes itll bea boy, the girl has aname lol!    i did a poll remember lol!! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## shazalhasa

Congratulations on the litter so far, hope there's a little girl or 2 left in there for you


----------



## Taylorbaby

me to!! i want my baby girl *sniff* !!! 

just changed her bedding and hand fed her, she ate all her biccis lol


----------



## Taylorbaby

videos!!!!!

click the links!

YouTube - newborn kittens squeaking - 10mins old

YouTube - newborn kittens feeding suckling

:001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## buffie

Well done Fur mum and human Mum,just logged back in to the epic tale of the Ragdoll Kittens :lol:Hope there is still a little girl to come :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn

Awwww look at those little pink ears :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Emma32

The videos are brilliant.
Kittens are so precious and the squeaking is just adorable :001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby

videos!!!!!

click the links!

YouTube - newborn kittens squeaking - 10mins old

YouTube - newborn kittens feeding suckling

:001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby

ahh keep posting that flippin copy n paste!

lol they are soooooooo cute!! no girly yet i think its just the 3???????????


----------



## archiebaby

Taylorbaby said:


> ahh keep posting that flippin copy n paste!
> 
> lol they are soooooooo cute!! no girly yet i think its just the 3???????????


oh there must be  one little surprise one maybe


----------



## Pardalis

What?!!!! I go out for the afternoon and the kittens arrive!!! Hurrah!

Brilliant - well done you 2

xx


----------



## Taylorbaby

Pardalis said:


> What?!!!! I go out for the afternoon and the kittens arrive!!! Hurrah!
> 
> Brilliant - well done you 2
> 
> xx


lol always the wAY!!!


----------



## princessa rags

congrats on the 3 little kits..what weights were they? my girl is pregnant just over 3 weeks gone so this will be me in 6 weeks cant wait..


----------



## tylow

Congratulations and thanks for a great post :thumbup: Lovely to see the videos and pics


----------



## princessa rags

ive just played the little kitten squeaking and my girl who is pregnant just came running and was looking all round the computer.


----------



## Taylorbaby

thanks!!!

looks as though we only have the 3 babies really great all look good :thumbup:

cant help but feel a lil upset that i didnt get my baby girl to keep  Maybe next time!


----------



## Emma32

Taylorbaby said:


> thanks!!!
> 
> looks as though we only have the 3 babies really great all look good :thumbup:
> 
> cant help but feel a lil upset that i didnt get my baby girl to keep  Maybe next time!


Aww, glad all the kitties look healthy and cute :001_wub:
Maybe she's keeping one back as a surprise?


----------



## Taylorbaby

I hope so!  Man!! was soo excited about me lil baby girl, well least they are chunky lil monkeys, maybe ill keep one from my homebred girl ellie and have 2nd or 3rd generation carameldream kitties 

did raelly want to keep one from each litter, maybe its just not meant to be.


----------



## dagny0823

princessa rags said:


> ive just played the little kitten squeaking and my girl who is pregnant just came running and was looking all round the computer.


My dogs freaked out and went running all around the house looking for kittens. I think it may have reminded them of the little ones we took in who passed away. Ragnar in particular thought he was their mum and had to clean them constantly, especially if he heard a tiny meow or squeak from them.


----------



## Sparkles87

Yaaaay!! Megan had the kittens....finally!  They are gorgeous TB, absolutely love them 

Sorry about the lack of a wee girlie. Although I'm sure the wee men will keep you occupied for now 

xx


----------



## Taylorbaby

dagny0823 said:


> My dogs freaked out and went running all around the house looking for kittens. I think it may have reminded them of the little ones we took in who passed away. Ragnar in particular thought he was their mum and had to clean them constantly, especially if he heard a tiny meow or squeak from them.


lol just see these am so tired! lol i bet they went mad! so cute! 



Sparkles87 said:


> Yaaaay!! Megan had the kittens....finally!  They are gorgeous TB, absolutely love them
> 
> Sorry about the lack of a wee girlie. Although I'm sure the wee men will keep you occupied for now
> 
> xx


lol they will!!  looks like 2 might go together, which is my fav thing :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby




----------



## tellingtails

Hi Tb,

Give Megan a welldone stroke from me:thumbup:

Glad they are all healthy and strong:thumbup:

Sorry you never got your little Girl, may'be next litter fingers crossed:thumbsup:

Best wishes hope they develop and gain weight nicely for you:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: bless there little paws, maybe there is number 4 & a girl it is a womans prerogative to be late


----------



## GeordieBabe

wow finally little fluff balls, congrats hun, ONLY 3 she was huge looked like about 5 in there,are you sure she's finished  there gorgeous :thumbsup:


----------



## vizzy24

Congratulations they look gorgeous:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

thanks!! well i think mum is all done now and we have 3 big boys lol! :thumbup: am surprised i thought she was bigger, but maybe not!


----------



## lizward

Hey, congratulations!

Liz


----------



## Chez87

Ah I predicted four! YEYYY for the little bubbas! So adorable!!!  Congrats TB and megan!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby

thanks!! :thumbup:

yes no one ghot 3 boy kittens lol!!

im thinking 'CaramelDreams Love Heart' & CaramelDreams Lemon BonBon' for the other?? & of course dougal22 is choosing the other one! 

im keeping fudge drizzle / sticky toffee and dolly mixture for girls that i keep, yum yum lol


----------



## louiserp1

Well done Meg. 
Names are gorgeous. 
Can't wait to hear what Dougal picks too.
How much do they weigh? They look beautiful.


----------



## alisondalziel

Just caught up!!

Congrats TB and Megan!!

Give her a kiss from me, beautiful kitties


----------



## jenny armour

what sort of weights are they?


----------



## Nicky10

They're so cute


----------



## Pardalis

Nicky10 said:


> They're so cute


Wah! They look like cute little mole things. I wanna kiss them!
Big kisses from me. All little things born alive and healthy are special.

My two kitten mogs are racing around. And they come back for love and cuddles every so often.

Life is so precious x


----------



## Taylorbaby

thanks! 

had a awful night mum crying / pacing about, broken sleep, she wouldnt ALLOW me to sleep as she wanted cuddles  

made me wake up to keep a eye on them....how clever is this?:
mum jumps on the back of the sofa to wake me up, jumps down the front so i have to turn over, she then looks at the box so i lift the lid off, she then decides that as im now 'baby'sitting she can eat her food and go to the loo!!!  thats one clever cat!!

she wont let me leave the room, not even for the loo!! just had time to feed the others but she was crying her head off so i had to come back in! : infact i cant even move off the sofa, mum is now NEXT to me on the sofa in her box as she needs reassurance and cuddles :crazy: i raelly need to sleep!!!!!!!!!!

im weighing them again later, i didnt right it down and for the life of me i cant remember, did i write them on here? i take it i didnt argh!! I can barely remember yesterday  i really need some sleep...  

will weigh them at 3pm so they are about a day old, BUT they are VERY big kittens, infact they look as though they are about to pack their bags and leave home!!! :lol: :lol:

mums finally fallen asleep, this must be a very precious litter to her she wasnt like this with all the girl litter!! 

oh no shes awake now and i have to go, *24/7 on call*


----------



## lymorelynn

Keeping you on your toes TB  Hope you manage to catch up on some sleep. They do look chunky little boys :thumbup:


----------



## WindyCity

Thanks for texting me!! Well done Meg, girlie next time ?

Don't plan it though just think it silently! lol


----------



## mycatroxy

congratulations x


----------



## Taylorbaby

Thanks!! just had to shave mummys belly as the kits couldnt get to the nips proplery, i had to open their mouths and place them around them... hmy:

so had anice shave, mum was brill just sat there, I think she *knows* when im helping, then the kits just jumped on them lol! :thumbup:

shes just had some yummy food n milk 

im hoping that my homebred girly has a girl for me to keep, 2nd gem my breeding then so thats exciting...i will Never say that I want a girly out loud again!! :scared: :blush: :hand:

here are some piccis: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10

They are so cute


----------



## Emma32

She's certainly keeping you on your toes! Hopefully you can grab some nice sleep soon.
The kittens look beautiful, I'll bet you're so, so proud.


----------



## Taylorbaby

thanks i am very proud :thumbup:
havent got enough to go around so people are now joining my other list! ah dear lol!  kits asleep, mum meowing at me :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

not a day old yet, weights are: 130 115 & 140 Grams   doing very well lol


----------



## WindyCity

Taylorbaby said:


> not a day old yet, weights are: 130 115 & 140 Grams   doing very well lol


Good weights too!! Now just for the colours/patterns.


----------



## archielee

Congrats on your new kittens:thumbup: sorry you didn't get a little girl


----------



## Taylorbaby

Taylorbaby said:


> not a day old yet, weights are: 130 115 & 140 Grams   doing very well lol





WindyCity said:


> Good weights too!! Now just for the colours/patterns.


thanks! :thumbup: i think we have 2 seals, ears turning already!! not sure on the other one yet!



archielee said:


> Congrats on your new kittens:thumbup: sorry you didn't get a little girl


thanks! I know i was disapointed, but as long as they are healthy, my homebred girl is at stud now so im hoping that i get a 2nd gen of my breeding girl from her to keep, although im not thinking of names or anything until it happens lol!!


----------



## Taylorbaby

little video, hope you like it 

YouTube - New born kittens suckling / feeding

click the link!


----------



## jenny armour

they are good weighs, perhaps also because there are only three, should make lovely boys. do love a BIG raggie


----------



## Kiwi

TB - congratulations to you and Megan! :thumbup:I am blown away by the pics, they are truly beautiful kittens :001_wub: Hope you manage to get some sleep soon hon xx


----------



## Taylorbaby

jenny armour said:


> they are good weighs, perhaps also because there are only three, should make lovely boys. do love a BIG raggie





Kiwi said:


> TB - congratulations to you and Megan! :thumbup:I am blown away by the pics, they are truly beautiful kittens :001_wub: Hope you manage to get some sleep soon hon xx


thanks! yes they are going to be real brusiers lol!!  :lol: :devil:

Im pretty sure they are all seal their lil ears are changing lol  :001_wub: currently all snuggled.

manged to gert a little bit of sleep, am knackered though!! :crazy:


----------



## Taylorbaby

Introducing...........................

Carameldreams Jelly Bean (Dougal22s birthday pressie choice!  )

Carameldreams Toffee Swirl

Carameldreams Coco Kisses

All doing reall well! One weighs in at a lil piglet 153grams!!! :thumbup:

Im pretty sure that they are all Seal in colour, their lil ears are changing, so cute :001_wub: Dont know patterns yet.


----------



## lymorelynn

Just gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub: delightful 'pic'n'mix' :lol:
Excellent choice of names :thumbsup:


----------



## messyhearts

Oh congrats! They are gorgeous.


----------



## WindyCity

Taylorbaby said:


> thanks! :thumbup: i think we have 2 seals, ears turning already!! not sure on the other one yet!
> 
> thanks! I know i was disapointed, but as long as they are healthy, my homebred girl is at stud now so im hoping that i get a 2nd gen of my breeding girl from her to keep, although im not thinking of names or anything until it happens lol!!


Noooo don't say that!!!! Taylorbaby you don't want one AT ALL you want all boys.  It works I promise.


----------



## Taylorbaby

lymorelynn said:


> Just gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub: delightful 'pic'n'mix' :lol:
> Excellent choice of names :thumbsup:


thanks! the names are yummy lol 



messyhearts said:


> Oh congrats! They are gorgeous.


thanks! 



WindyCity said:


> Noooo don't say that!!!! Taylorbaby you don't want one AT ALL you want all boys.  It works I promise.


oh noooooooooooooooo i said it out loud noooo lol! shes settled with the stud so i have to pick her up this weekend i think!


----------



## dagny0823

Awww, they are so precious and the one is a chunky little monkey, isn't he?

Love the names! Want a kitten


----------



## Taylorbaby

dagny0823 said:


> Awww, they are so precious and the one is a chunky little monkey, isn't he?
> 
> Love the names! Want a kitten


lol! thanks 

A snow spotted bengal that i bred was pedigree named chunky monkey  his was a right big little sod lol! :lol:


----------



## melbi_uk

Taylorbaby said:


> what breed are they??


Sadly we lost the kittens late yesterday evening :sad:

She is an abyssinian cat

Vet is still unsure as to why it happened but there was a loud knock at the door earlier on yesterday and to say she was startled would be an understatement.

Congratulations on your newborns


----------



## WindyCity

Taylorbaby said:


> thanks! the names are yummy lol
> 
> thanks!
> 
> oh noooooooooooooooo i said it out loud noooo lol! shes settled with the stud so i have to pick her up this weekend i think!


That's good a nice litter of boys. 3 or 4 for her first time.  

I keep thinking about your boys you have now, imagine a tortie stud boy??


----------



## Taylorbaby

melbi_uk said:


> Sadly we lost the kittens late yesterday evening :sad:
> 
> She is an abyssinian cat
> 
> Vet is still unsure as to why it happened but there was a loud knock at the door earlier on yesterday and to say she was startled would be an understatement.
> 
> Congratulations on your newborns


oh sorry to hear that, it happens sometimes  i love those cats, are you in the UK?



WindyCity said:


> That's good a nice litter of boys. 3 or 4 for her first time.
> 
> I keep thinking about your boys you have now, imagine a tortie stud boy??


lol this isnt her first litter! they aer massive though, will weigh them again soon, look more ilike 3 week old babies :lol:

oooo! that would be strange! they are def all seal, lil ears changing, cant see any patterns yet, hopefully at about 10days might see something!  :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

132.............152..................177 GRAMS on day 3....well, not even 3 days old yet............ hmy: My god they are going to be big!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10

How big are ragdoll kittens normally at that age?


----------



## Taylorbaby

Nicky10 said:


> How big are ragdoll kittens normally at that age?


lol no set 'weight' i have my last litter written down BUT it was 6kittens so you cant really compare, but they are big and beautiful lol


----------



## Taylorbaby

Lil babies colouring is coming in more now, little noses turning dark, so cute :001_wub:

Weights today are: JellyBean: 145, Toffeeswirl: 169 & cocokisses 195 grams!! 

lil chubby piglets


----------



## Guest

very sweet, and big!


----------



## Taylorbaby

lol thanks! they are sooo big colour coming though, let me hold them without crying so cute :001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby

Bubas are doing so well 
Weights are: jellybean: 180, Toffee Siwrl: 196 & lil piggy bumbum cocokisses: 235Grams!

They all know me and dont cry if i pick them up :001_wub: they are soo soft to *sigh* :001_wub:

These are my fav pics:


















Biting his paw!!! :001_wub: :001_wub:









I had to kittensit while mum went out, she met some friends had some dinner and drinks  and the kits fell asleep on me like this, curled up on my hand & arm!! :001_wub: :001_wub:









after mum got home and i moved my hand they all stayed there!  









& some more,


































































he crawled up onto mums back lol then he rolled off!! :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn

Very cute :001_wub:
Cocokisses is a chunky monkey isn't he


----------



## dagny0823

Ohh they are luscious!! I want one!!!!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby

thanks lol all have homes! hopefully next litter due in 7weeks, *touch wood*I get my girly!!!


----------



## Brits

Congrats on the babies, they are gorgeous! My chocolate british shorthair had her first litter as well on the 24th. I was hoping for a boy and got 4 girls-isn't that just the way it goes sometimes...


----------



## WindyCity

awwww awwww and awwwwwww

so cute! So tiny!


----------



## Taylorbaby

Brits said:


> Congrats on the babies, they are gorgeous! My chocolate british shorthair had her first litter as well on the 24th. I was hoping for a boy and got 4 girls-isn't that just the way it goes sometimes...


oh no lol!! what colours did you get chocolate sounds so nice haha 



WindyCity said:


> awwww awwww and awwwwwww
> 
> so cute! So tiny!


lol i know :001_wub:

***

name change!
Jellybean
Toffee Swirl
coco kisses is now curly wurly.......already have one called cocokisses....i forgot  i now know why i liked it so much though  :lol:


----------



## mycatroxy

ahh there gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby

Babies are 11days old now!!
All eyes are open and curly wurly can hear me now lol 

They are Def all Seals, I Think we have all mitts to, Jellybean may possible be a bi colour, or have a blaze but still a little early to tell 

Weights today:
JellyBean: 234
Toffee Swirl: 262
Curly Wurly: 303

Check out the vid taken last night, you wont recognise the babies, sooo cute!!

click the Link 

YouTube - cutest kittens tummy tickles

A flash is not used in taking pics of the kittens as we need to protect their newly open eyes 

Please Welcome:

JellyBean:

























Toffee Swirl:

























Curly Wurly:

























*****
more piccis from last night:


----------



## Taylorbaby

mycatroxy said:


> ahh there gorgeous!!!!


thanks!


----------



## tylow

Such little cuties :thumbup: Loving the updates


----------



## Taylorbaby

tylow said:


> Such little cuties :thumbup: Loving the updates


thanks!  they are doing so well curlywurly going to be a big old bruiser lol, toffee swirl is the looker haHA AND JELLybean is the little baby sweetie


----------



## Paddypaws

They are all edibly gorgeous! Can't wait till they start toddling....and galloping!


----------



## Taylorbaby

Paddypaws said:


> They are all edibly gorgeous! Can't wait till they start toddling....and galloping!


haha galloping lol!! :lol:  they are going to be laidback...i hope lol


----------



## tashi

They are lovely, really pretty kitties


----------



## mycatroxy

hey can i ask a question? how can i tell they are boys? i defiantely have 2 of each but im confussed and i just cant tell! would you maybe pm me a pic of yours so i can compare? x


----------



## archiebaby

absolutely gorgeous :thumbup:almost make's me want to be a cat person


----------



## Taylorbaby

tashi said:


> They are lovely, really pretty kitties


Thanks! :cornut: 



mycatroxy said:


> hey can i ask a question? how can i tell they are boys? i defiantely have 2 of each but im confussed and i just cant tell! would you maybe pm me a pic of yours so i can compare? x


Boys:

o

girls:

I

lol post some piccis on your thread! 



archiebaby said:


> absolutely gorgeous :thumbup:almost make's me want to be a cat person


lol!! you could come meet them when they are older!!


----------



## WindyCity

Gorgeous!!! I love/hate waiting on the colours coming through lol!!

They are adorable!!


----------



## mycatroxy

Taylorbaby said:


> Thanks! :cornut:
> 
> Boys:
> 
> o
> 
> girls:
> 
> I
> 
> lol post some piccis on your thread!
> 
> i might do that lol


----------



## WindyCity

If you look at top of here I am sure there is a sticky which is a very good example of boy/girl.


----------



## Taylorbaby

WindyCity said:


> Gorgeous!!! I love/hate waiting on the colours coming through lol!!
> 
> They are adorable!!


I know! Def have all mitted, everyone is raelly happy, not often that everyone wants the same colour/pattern!!!


----------



## Cloudygirl

I want to tickle little jellybeans tummy. Sooooooo cute!!


----------



## mycatroxy

WindyCity said:


> If you look at top of here I am sure there is a sticky which is a very good example of boy/girl.


thanks i have looked at that but mine seem to have what looks like "ball bags" lol sorry dont no how else to describe it but i could be mistaking that for the girl bits:lol: sorry you must think im so thick lol


----------



## Taylorbaby

Cloudygirl said:


> I want to tickle little jellybeans tummy. Sooooooo cute!!


lol i know!!!



mycatroxy said:


> thanks i have looked at that but mine seem to have what looks like "ball bags" lol sorry dont no how else to describe it but i could be mistaking that for the girl bits:lol: sorry you must think im so thick lol


maybe look online you do it on your thread


----------



## mycatroxy

Taylorbaby said:


> lol i know!!!
> 
> maybe look online you do it on your thread


sorry didnt mean to intrude.


----------



## Taylorbaby

mycatroxy said:


> sorry didnt mean to intrude.


lol dont be silly i meant post pics on your therad!


----------



## Brits

Taylorbaby said:


> oh no lol!! what colours did you get chocolate sounds so nice haha
> 
> I got 3 blue-cream females and 1 lilac-cream female. No chocolates in this litter but now we know the stud we used does carry the chocolate gene since we have a lilac-cream. This is my first litter breeding. At 10 days I had one kitten with her eyes open and on day 11 the rest had their eyes open but by the end of that day the little girlie that had first opened her eyes had them glued shut  I've tried warm water and they will open slightly but glue shut again shortly after. Any suggestions? I am thinking we may need to make a visit to the vet on Monday. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated


----------



## mycatroxy

Taylorbaby said:


> lol dont be silly i meant post pics on your therad!


i think ive definately worked it out now lol


----------



## Taylorbaby

Oh my god!! Lil babies will be 2 weeks old tom!! where has the time gone?? :confused1: People have already made a time to view in 2 weeks lol! They might actually be more excited than me!  

*sigh* only 10weeks and they will be gone, its going so quick!


----------



## tellingtails

Taylorbaby said:


> Oh my god!! Lil babies will be 2 weeks old tom!! where has the time gone?? :confused1: People have already made a time to view in 2 weeks lol! They might actually be more excited than me!
> 
> *sigh* only 10weeks and they will be gone, its going so quick!


It does go so quick, my litter is in its Final 2 weeks, they had their first Vaccination waiting for second vacc, so not long and they will be away, Owners are all getting very excited a few of them came this Weekend just to see their Kittens progress.

One bonus is one of my other Queens just gave birth to a litter of Six Brown Spotted Bengals,now 1 Week old today, so I will have these to keep me company instead:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

tellingtails said:


> It does go so quick, my litter is in its Final 2 weeks, they had their first Vaccination waiting for second vacc, so not long and they will be away, Owners are all getting very excited a few of them came this Weekend just to see their Kittens progress.
> 
> One bonus is one of my other Queens just gave birth to a litter of Six Brown Spotted Bengals,now 1 Week old today, so I will have these to keep me company instead:thumbup::thumbup:


I know ity does go quick, at least the past 2weeks has!  I do have another girl due in 3, my god it will be mayhem haha!! I love it lol!  :thumbup:


----------



## tellingtails

Taylorbaby said:


> I know ity does go quick, at least the past 2weeks has!  I do have another girl due in 3, my god it will be mayhem haha!! I love it lol!  :thumbup:


It will be mayhem for you in a nice way ha ha,

I try my best to time Mine so I only have one on the go at once, One litter of Bengals at a time is more than enough ha ha :lol::lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby

tellingtails said:


> It will be mayhem for you in a nice way ha ha,
> 
> I try my best to time Mine so I only have one on the go at once, One litter of Bengals at a time is more than enough ha ha :lol::lol:


god I know!! I tried my best to *TRY* and work it so they werent all together  but its worked out ok actually 4 weeks apart so these will be in the nursery being litter trained when my lil one gives birth then they will swap over 4 weeks later lol! :crazy:

Im having a snow litter this year, going to have lynx n mink, not till the end of the year...i need a thing, its called, erm...a holiyat? no thats not it,.,.a dayhol?? oh its something like that!! im sure i went on one 11years ago!!! :lol:


----------



## tellingtails

I have one more litter of Siamese Mum only just pregnant Week 1 then that is it till I get back off my Holidays, They will be born and away to new Homes end of May.

Then away to Spain 5th June for 4 well deserved Weeks can not wait:thumbup::thumbup: Me, Wife and Our Two little boys, will be Great can not wait.

Then Get back in July and see what I want to breed for the later part of the year.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

tellingtails said:


> I have one more litter of Siamese Mum only just pregnant Week 1 then that is it till I get back off my Holidays, They will be born and away to new Homes end of May.
> 
> Then away to Spain 5th June for 4 well deserved Weeks can not wait:thumbup::thumbup: Me, Wife and Our Two little boys, will be Great can not wait.
> 
> Then Get back in July and see what I want to breed for the later part of the year.:thumbup::thumbup:


4weeks!! 4 weeks!!!!!!  i acnt leave for 4 hours!!!!!


----------



## tellingtails

Taylorbaby said:


> 4weeks!! 4 weeks!!!!!!  i acnt leave for 4 hours!!!!!


Every year Same 4 Weeks, close down, bonus of working for yourself.:thumbup::thumbup:

Off we go, leave the Cats in the very capable Hands of my Auntie who lives nextdoor, with support of my Teenage Son and his Grilfriend.

No Kittens mind you, that would be to much, dont take any Grooming,Boarding or Microchipping bookings for this month, so it is simply looking after my Cats.

You got to unwind, have some time with the Wife and Kids, all work and no fun not good for a marriage.Thats why we sold our Restaurant never had time for each other or the Family.


----------



## Taylorbaby

tellingtails said:


> Every year Same 4 Weeks, close down, bonus of working for yourself.:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Off we go, leave the Cats in the very capable Hands of my Auntie who lives nextdoor, with support of my Teenage Son and his Grilfriend.
> 
> No Kittens mind you, that would be to much, dont take any Grooming,Boarding or Microchipping bookings for this month, so it is simply looking after my Cats.
> 
> You got to unwind, have some time with the Wife and Kids, all work and no fun not good for a marriage.Thats why we sold our Restaurant never had time for each other or the Family.


lol i couldnt leave me babies!!


----------



## tellingtails

Taylorbaby said:


> lol i couldnt leave me babies!!


Its hard and I Phone every night, and Our son has to send me Video clips of my Cats everynight so I can physically see they Ok.

But a Holiday is so worth it:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

haha! the partner wants one not been for 11odd years now, but its too hard for me to leave the kids!!


----------



## Taylorbaby

Just took these  :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: just look at them! So nosy already


----------



## dagny0823

How is it possible that they get cuter every single day? At some point, don't they have to hit a cuteness threshold?:lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby

lymorelynn said:


> :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: just look at them! So nosy already


lol I know already toddling! well, _trying_ to toddle!! :lol:



dagny0823 said:


> How is it possible that they get cuter every single day? At some point, don't they have to hit a cuteness threshold?:lol:


lol i know!! *sigh* :001_wub:


----------



## vizzy24

awwwwwwwwwwwwww they are soooooooooo cute:thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

vizzy24 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwww they are soooooooooo cute:thumbup:


lol thanks!!


----------



## tellingtails

Taylorbaby said:


> Just took these  :001_wub:


Beautiful Babies Tb:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

tellingtails said:


> Beautiful Babies Tb:thumbup::thumbup:


thanks! :laugh:


----------



## Taylorbaby

Babies are 2weeks old today!! My god where is the time going?? Mum is still as demanding and I was up until 4.40am for cuddles! The kittens have started to lightly toddle and mew, one purred today, Soooo sweet! 
They are currently on the sofa next to me I did a little photo & video-shoot and mum joined in and decided that this is her new nesting area! With both paws on me while she feeds and a little kitten on my leg!!

click here for the video taken today, its sooo cute!!
YouTube - 2 week old kittens sneezing purring playing



_*
Triple Trouble!!:

















CurlyWurly:

































Toffee Swirl:









































JellyBean:

































Mum & Bubas:































*_


----------



## messyhearts

Beautiful babes, TB.

As an aside, what programme do you use for your photo frames?


----------



## Taylorbaby

messyhearts said:


> Beautiful babes, TB.
> 
> As an aside, what programme do you use for your photo frames?


thanks!! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## princessa rags

i can tell that mine and your cat has the same dad lol is she dainty for a ragdoll?


----------



## Taylorbaby

princessa rags said:


> i can tell that mine and your cat has the same dad lol is she dainty for a ragdoll?


oooo what emerilse ayice cream?? she is very dainty, her daugther is twice her size!!!


----------



## princessa rags

yeah thats my girls dad she is dainty and they have the same look and texture furr thats parts i call my girl scruff lol


----------



## Taylorbaby

princessa rags said:


> yeah thats my girls dad she is dainty and they have the same look and texture furr thats parts i call my girl scruff lol


:scared: *closes megs ears* shes not scruffy! :lol: i wonder why that is then??


----------



## princessa rags

lol well their not scruffy but my other girl cheyenne makes my mercy look scruffy lol and have totally different coats. cheyenne is only just over 9 months and she is bigger than mercy.cheys the one going to jose.mercy is 5 weeks pregnant in these pics


----------



## Taylorbaby

princessa rags said:


> lol well their not scruffy but my other girl cheyenne makes my mercy look scruffy lol and have totally different coats. cheyenne is only just over 9 months and she is bigger than mercy.cheys the one going to jose.mercy is 5 weeks pregnant in these pics


ahhh they will make a good match, I sent you the pics of him didnt I?? his a raelly nice big boy, a very patient boy!! lol :laugh:

I think its the seal in them as its makes the coat darker, megs daughter who went to jose a few weeks back as double the size of meg with a highly impressive tail *touch wood* I get my girl I really want a good girl to show...with a big racoon tail :laugh: :lol:


----------



## mycatroxy

ahh so cute!


----------



## Taylorbaby

mycatroxy said:


> ahh so cute!


thanks! :laugh:


----------



## princessa rags

Taylorbaby said:


> ahhh they will make a good match, I sent you the pics of him didnt I?? his a raelly nice big boy, a very patient boy!! lol :laugh:
> 
> I think its the seal in them as its makes the coat darker, megs daughter who went to jose a few weeks back as double the size of meg with a highly impressive tail *touch wood* I get my girl I really want a good girl to show...with a big racoon tail :laugh: :lol:


yeah you sent me a pic of him..im hoping to keep a girl from chey and jose too.im hoping for cheys tail but a seal tabby bicolour with good eye colour as cheyennes are on the pale side.


----------



## Taylorbaby

princessa rags said:


> yeah you sent me a pic of him..im hoping to keep a girl from chey and jose too.im hoping for cheys tail but a seal tabby bicolour with good eye colour as cheyennes are on the pale side.


Im starting to think that all the kittens will look like dad...but with dark noses!! def have 1 bi-colour, and another looks tabby :laugh:

cant wait for ellies litter with jose, I reallllly want a girl to show, and a racoon tail haha :laugh:


----------



## harrys_mum

im having a really hard time of things at this time, and would like to say i pop on here to get a little fix every day and look at your lovely babies, gives me a smile to my face. please carry on with photos of these beauties, and videos too, love them. and thanks.
michelle x


----------



## Taylorbaby

harrys_mum said:


> im having a really hard time of things at this time, and would like to say i pop on here to get a little fix every day and look at your lovely babies, gives me a smile to my face. please carry on with photos of these beauties, and videos too, love them. and thanks.
> michelle x


sorry to hear that, glad my babies can put a lil smile on your face though


----------



## shazalhasa

Awww, loved the video :001_wub:

Curly Wurly is my fave, was so cute when he was on his back with paws up in the air


----------



## Taylorbaby

shazalhasa said:


> Awww, loved the video :001_wub: Curly Wurly is my fave, was so cute when he was on his back with paws up in the air


lol yes thats him! his my fav to, he crawled over to sit on my lap :001_wub: and suckles my hand *sigh* sooo cute :001_wub:
*************


----------



## Taylorbaby

I love this video!! took it last night, its of my kittens, lil un is dreaming his running and wakes himself up by meowing!! so cute!!! :001_wub: :laugh:

hope you enjoy it!

click link:

YouTube - Kitten dreaming its running wakes himself up meowing!

heres the lil babies before the vid! :laugh:


----------



## lymorelynn

Very cute :lol:


----------



## jenny armour

well you cant say that the babies wont be socialised.
can you see the colour of their eyes at this age. they are starting to get their teddy bear looks already


----------



## tylow

Simply adorable :001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby

jenny armour said:


> well you cant say that the babies wont be socialised.
> can you see the colour of their eyes at this age. they are starting to get their teddy bear looks already


thanks  they starting to crawl on me last night, was so funny, watching me like 'your not a kitten'? 'but we ,love your tummy rubs as it makes up sleepy' 
:001_wub: cant really tell, one has quite deep blue, but then the other look, very blue to! 



tylow said:


> Simply adorable :001_wub:


thanks!


----------



## Taylorbaby

Kittens are 3weeks old today! All doing really well, so cute *sigh* :001_wub:
All doing really well snuggled next to me with mummy, who just gave me a much needed wash lol! 
Will start litter training them at 4weeks old, new mummies and daddies can visit soon aswell, its gone so quick! 


He was watching me and decided to crawl into my hand and have a lilttle snooze, so cute!! :001_wub:

































Here are some picci poos from today! 









































Mini Photo Shoot from today, work is dahhhlings! Pose! Pose! Work it!

_Curly Wurly_

































JealyBean

































Toffee Swirl


----------



## tylow

Great pics  They just keep getting cuter n cuter :001_wub:


----------



## alisondalziel

Curly Wurly is my fav!! Adorable little babies!!

There were quite a few raggies at the show on saturday, i must say i'm warming to them lol :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwi

Wish I were one of the new Mummys.....:001_wub: Lucky people x


----------



## Taylorbaby

tylow said:


> Great pics  They just keep getting cuter n cuter :001_wub:


lol they do toffee swirl keeps meowing at me to stroke him!! :001_wub:



alisondalziel said:


> Curly Wurly is my fav!! Adorable little babies!!
> 
> There were quite a few raggies at the show on saturday, i must say i'm warming to them lol :thumbup:


lol they will get you into their pride! :laugh:



Kiwi said:


> Wish I were one of the new Mummys.....:001_wub: Lucky people x


lol thanks! :laugh:


----------



## suzy93074

Just read this whole thread :arf: amazing and kits are absolute stunners :001_wub::001_wub:xxx:thumbup:


----------



## princessa rags

i cant wait to get tabbies...they are so cute


----------



## Taylorbaby

suzy93074 said:


> Just read this whole thread :arf: amazing and kits are absolute stunners :001_wub::001_wub:xxx:thumbup:


BLIMEY!!! lol!! thanks!!! :laugh:



princessa rags said:


> i cant wait to get tabbies...they are so cute


i think they all are tabbies! Sooo cute! :laugh: thanks!


----------



## princessa rags

i dont think curly wurly looked tabbie has he got any colour on the inner ear round the end? if its white then tabbie


----------



## Taylorbaby

princessa rags said:


> i dont think curly wurly looked tabbie has he got any colour on the inner ear round the end? if its white then tabbie


AHhhhhhh good tip!!  Yeah I said that I wasnt sure about the tabby, sometimes he looks like he has light tabby, sometimes doesnt, will knwo more in a few weeks, did the tip so that says that he isnt!


----------



## princessa rags

if the rim of the inner ear is white then tabbie but if its not say seal colour round the rim then not tabbie i read it somewhere but cant remember where lol its always white. i read it when i was getting cheyenne as i agreed to have her from a day old and i was hoping she was tabbie but we wasnt sure until in read that lol and she is just a blue colourpoint


----------



## Taylorbaby

ahhh its a good tip not heard it before! The 2 who im 99% about have light tab markings and the white rim, and curly who I was 50/50 on has no white rim, but his face looks as though it has tabby marking?? So Ill still have to wait and see, but Im guessing that he prob isnt...I think...lol :laugh:


----------



## princessa rags

is he mitted or point my blue point looks a bit strippy at times if you look at tabbie ragdolls they have white furr on the inner ear...it was spme american site i read it


----------



## Taylorbaby

his def a point i think the others are points....or bi colours...cant tell yet, one has a small blaze!


----------



## Taylorbaby

The kittens had a photoshoot today! They are doing so well, raelly lovely little babies, have started to play fight, sofunny! :001_wub:
New videos taken last night:

YouTube - 3 week old ragdoll kittens
YouTube - cute kittens shadow boxing
YouTube - Kittens play fighting biting cute!

CaramelDreams Toffee Swirl


























CaramelDreams JellyBean

























CaramelDreams Curly Wurly

























Time for a *hug*









Triple Trouble!

















*****

And some extra piccis


----------



## suzy93074

omg they are so sweet:001_wub::001_wub: I esp love the ones of them with mum they all look so content together :thumbup:xxx


----------



## princessa rags

they are so adorable i cant wait for mine


----------



## sequeena

They are beautiful hun I bet you're so proud xx


----------



## shazalhasa

Can't get over how quick the past 3 weeks have gone 

I still like CurlyWurly best, if his new home falls through, just send him down to me  he can share my bed with Tipsy :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

lol thanks!! :laugh:


----------



## WindyCity

Gorgeous!! Top 2 look like tabbies deffo!!


----------



## Taylorbaby

toffee is my fav he meows at me to stoke his head haHA his def a tab & jelly is to, but he has a blaze on him.

such a shame I didnt get my girly she would have been beautiful if these are anything to go by!

I have a feeling that ellies litter will all be boys to, might even get a choc or lilac though!


----------



## Nicky10

They look too much like trouble makers you're going to have to send them to me for lots of tummy rubs and cuddles to straighten them out. Seriously far too cute I can't wait to get my ragdolls


----------



## Taylorbaby

Nicky10 said:


> They look too much like trouble makers you're going to have to send them to me for lots of tummy rubs and cuddles to straighten them out. Seriously far too cute I can't wait to get my ragdolls


haha! :laugh: I reckon they willl be, they have srarted to climb out of the birthing box today!! one walked on the floor all by himself over to the food haha!!  well, it is only about 5inches away,..but it was very impressive! Going into the nursery tom!


----------



## Taylorbaby

oh my god i think jellybean is a girl!!!!


----------



## Nicky10

Are kittens hard to sex?


----------



## lymorelynn

Taylorbaby said:


> oh my god i think jellybean is a girl!!!!


:lol: I couldn't make up my mind about my lilac boy (kept thinking he was a girl) but my son convinced me it was just wishful thinking


----------



## Taylorbaby

Nicky10 said:


> Are kittens hard to sex?


a easy answer....yes! My friend just had one change sex at 12weeks!!
sometimes girls can look 'swollen' so look like boys, I sexed them from birth (which I find the easiest time!!!) then a few days later then a few days later etc, normally am spot on, but Ive got all 3 of them on me at the mo and thought 'better check as everyone is coming on sunday'....low and behold I now think she is a girly....not a boy with a blaze....but a tortie!!

However I wont be able to keep her as she is lynx and you cant mate lynx to lynx, plus she is already reserved, the wonderful world of changing sex lol! :lol:



lymorelynn said:


> :lol: I couldn't make up my mind about my lilac boy (kept thinking he was a girl) but my son convinced me it was just wishful thinking


awww no!! its awful when you want one to be a girl, was desperate for my last litter but he was a VERY BIG!! seal boy with the BIGESST tail, kept saying 'oh my eyes...' but he was a boy lol, couldnt really miss it lol!!


----------



## jenny armour

i hope your prospect owner of the boy wanted a girl lol


----------



## Taylorbaby

jenny armour said:


> i hope your prospect owner of the boy wanted a girl lol


lol well I know 1 wanted a boy, infact 2 did but the other can go either way!!! I still have a waiting list for ellies litter so can pick someone from that if there is anyone who doesnt want a girly, although dont know why they wouldnt, shes gorgeous!! :laugh:


----------



## Taylorbaby

4weeks 3days old today!! 

The kittens are doing really well, 4weeks 3days old and....ALL have used the litter tray! ALL Have eaten either biscuits or wet meat!!

They had their first day out today! They have have gone up to the nursery for litter training and starting leave the nest about 2days ago to wander around the crate, then jellybean jumped out last night and followed me everywhere! Oh my god I was laughing so much her little paws running after me!! :001_wub: didnt have me camera with me though!

Today was their first 'day out' they were toddling about, so funny to watch them, Jellybean is such a crazy little thing making funny noises and darting about oh, and licking my toes!!

Curly wurly was really interested in the kickeroo, I left it out for Meg but he got hold of it and I couldnt take it away as it was so funny to watch him, he was the first to eat to!

Toffee Swirl is a little more quiet yet really loves to dart about and explore, cant wait for their personalitys to come out more!

Tried to take a few piccis but they were all going so mad that I took 122pictures and ended up with about 5 OK ones!

Here is the video of half of todays outing! 

YouTube - Kittens first outing


































































































a few beautiful pics that curlywurlys new owners took, their camera is fab!


----------



## dagny0823

Awww. I love the ones where they're looking straight into the camera. So, so cute! And gorgeous eyes!


----------



## Kiwi

Think I am becoming seriously addicted to your kitties :crying: I need my daily fix now....:crazy: Keep the gorgeous pics coming! And especially more videos please :thumbsup:


----------



## lymorelynn

Gorgeous! They're looking like little cats now :001_wub: I love them when they start to toddle and explore :thumbup:
The photos of mum and baby are so sweet. He's whispering in her ear, 'love you mummy.' :lol:


----------



## harrys_mum

awwww, they are so so sweet, i cant resist.
they are growing up beautiful little babies, i love them,
love the video.
keep them coming,
michelle xx


----------



## Taylorbaby

thanks!!! :laugh: they are so funny, jellybean chases air :lol: 

awww i know so cute he was washing mums ear!! Was so funny as I said 'oh last night he washed mums ear, then he started doing it again so they tried to get a picci for me :laugh:


----------



## Taylorbaby

5weeks old today!! All babies are no longer 'provisionally reserved', but reserved! :laugh: One lady got lucky as she was on my waiting list for Ellie, but someone dropped out as they wanted curly and refused to have another kitten! Crazy!! So the lady went up the list, she is mega excited, and I found out that she was recommended to me by someone who has 2 kittens from me!! :laugh:

The people who recommended her have a hugeeeeeee enclosed garden and the babies are very spoilt and lucky! Am so pleased to hear feedback and even more proud to have recommendations :blushing: for my kittens.

Click the link for the video of today! 
YouTube - ragdoll kittens 5weeks old playing

Anyway! Photo shoot today! Here are the babies!
P.s. This is how hard is it to take pictures of kittens, I took over 300 just to get these!!!

Curly Wurly (New slaves currently debating between 2 names!)


































Toffee Swirl (Or toffee Crisp, might change it??) (New slaves thinking of name!)


































JellyBean New Pet name Tiptoes, so cute!


































Group shot!


















Then a few other shots of today!


----------



## lymorelynn

Can they possibly get any cuter :001_wub: How could you possibly choose between them! I often wonder how new slaves manage to pick which one they want :lol:
Great to have recommendations from previous buyers :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

lymorelynn said:


> Can they possibly get any cuter :001_wub: How could you possibly choose between them! I often wonder how new slaves manage to pick which one they want :lol:
> Great to have recommendations from previous buyers :thumbup:


thanks! lol i dont know who they do it! Well, I guess Ive bought before but I stil l dont know lol! Most of mine tend to go on pattern, 'Ive only had a handful that say 'Ill wait and see who comes to me' etc


----------



## Taylorbaby

Curly Wurly, 2weeks old:









and today, 5weeks & 4days old:









Toffee Swirl, 2weeks:









And today, 5weeks 4days old:









Last but not least Jellybean 2 weeks:









& today 5weeks and 4days old:


----------



## Taylorbaby

updated pics of the babies for anyone who is (or isnt!) following them grow! :001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby

Kittens are now fully fledged naughty little sods!!

new video, one of them bites my toe! So funny! :laugh:

They are actually 7 weeks old in the vid, not 6, ill have to change that!
YouTube - kittens playing & bites my toe! 6weeks old


----------



## lymorelynn

They growing into lovely little chocolate box kitties :001_wub: So cute and I love the little squeaks that they make 
Just one thing ..... every video you seem to have your pj's on, do you ever have time to get dressed :001_tongue:


----------



## Kia78

They are gorgeous - I want to come kitty-nap them all


----------



## Taylorbaby

lymorelynn said:


> They growing into lovely little chocolate box kitties :001_wub: So cute and I love the little squeaks that they make
> Just one thing ..... every video you seem to have your pj's on, do you ever have time to get dressed :001_tongue:


haha no!! :lol: I wear them as normal tops & bottoms around the house, so comfy! I dont sleep in the, I use my other pjs for that :lol: 
but I do put on 'normal' clothes if I go out :laugh:


----------



## Taylorbaby

God its going to quick for me  1st vacs are on monday and the british kittens are nearly 3weeks old, days seem to be going quicker and quick *sniff*

Everyone is coming to visit again, they are so excited, found out that the person having Jellybean was reffered to me buy someone who has 2 kittens from me! :blushing: 

The kittens are so great, they all come running up to me mewing and purring like mad :001_wub: wanting to play and they know what 'din dins' is already! lol! :laugh: 

I dont want them to go!! Only got 5weeks left


----------



## gskinner123

And where are the pictures of the 'proper' kittens? Otherwise we might have to start a rumour that you DO go out in your pj's


----------



## Taylorbaby

gskinner123 said:


> And where are the pictures of the 'proper' kittens? Otherwise we might have to start a rumour that you DO go out in your pj's


lol there are some above up there! took them a few days ago!

haha and I Have been out in my pj's not with slippers thoguh thats just wrong! They just look like clothes to me!! :laugh:


----------



## Marley boy

hi the kittens are beautiful, where did you get that orange cube thingy with the holes in. My cats would love jumping in that


----------



## Taylorbaby

Marley boy said:


> hi the kittens are beautiful, where did you get that orange cube thingy with the holes in. My cats would love jumping in that


here: Purrs In Our Hearts Shop - Best Cat Toys

ive just sent them pics of my kittens/cats playing in ith they are putting it on the website along with da bird pics


----------



## gskinner123

I meant the British  Or did I miss some new pictures somewhere?

Tell me it was with your coat on over your pj's and only to the post box 50yds down the road?


----------



## Taylorbaby

gskinner123 said:


> I meant the British  Or did I miss some new pictures somewhere?
> 
> Tell me it was with your coat on over your pj's and only to the post box 50yds down the road?


What wrong with wearing purple checkered trouers outside?! They look like 'normal' clothes! BUT... I sat in the car :laugh:

Gota love pj's Soooo comfy!! Got more of them than 'normal' clothes! :lol:

ohh the newest pics are on me website: 
Available Kittens - Beautiful Quality Homebred Ragdoll Kittens Essex

took them on sat at 2weeks old, will be taking more this sat when 3weeks old!


----------



## Marley boy

Taylorbaby said:


> here: Purrs In Our Hearts Shop - Best Cat Toys
> 
> ive just sent them pics of my kittens/cats playing in ith they are putting it on the website along with da bird pics


thanks and they come in packs of two so my cats can have one each i will be ordering some soon


----------



## Taylorbaby

Marley boy said:


> thanks and they come in packs of two so my cats can have one each i will be ordering some soon


Yeah I have 4 here I *think* lol!

Also would recomend the 'da bird' I get it from there and the pack of 4 attachements (dont have to get that) but its well worth it, I bring it out a few times a day then I have to hide it! They get treated after lol! :laugh:


----------



## Marley boy

Taylorbaby said:


> What wrong with wearing purple checkered trouers outside?! They look like 'normal' clothes! BUT... I sat in the car :laugh:
> 
> Gota love pj's Soooo comfy!! Got more of them than 'normal' clothes! :lol:
> 
> ohh the newest pics are on me website:
> Available Kittens - Beautiful Quality Homebred Ragdoll Kittens Essex
> 
> took them on sat at 2weeks old, will be taking more this sat when 3weeks old!


can i just say you website is fantastic  it makes me cat broody


----------



## Taylorbaby

awww thanks!


----------



## Guest

Do you know what i want to come to your house, i want to cuddle ALL of them!! 

You have some gorgeous cats and even more gorgeous kittens, you have done a brilliant website with them on. 

And i absolutely ADORE all of them.


----------



## Taylorbaby

KathrynH said:


> Do you know what i want to come to your house, i want to cuddle ALL of them!!
> 
> You have some gorgeous cats and even more gorgeous kittens, you have done a brilliant website with them on.
> 
> And i absolutely ADORE all of them.


awww thanks! Just been playing with them and taking pics, all sitting on me lap purring :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

Taylorbaby said:


> awww thanks! Just been playing with them and taking pics, all sitting on me lap purring :001_wub:


You are sooo lucky hun!!


----------



## Taylorbaby

KathrynH said:


> You are sooo lucky hun!!


lol thanks! :laugh: :blushing:


----------



## Taylorbaby

Blimey 8 weeks on monday!!! Vet visit & 1st vac  Why is the time going so quick? I dont want them to leave, they are such graet kittens, really outgoing and playful, funny and nosey and just great kits, always purring and running up to me to play, I REALLY WISH That I had a girl to keep   Maybe Ill have one from Ellie *cross paws*


----------



## Kia78

Awwww so cute... I can't wait till I have a little Ragdoll of my own


----------



## Taylorbaby

thanks! wont be long now!! :laugh:


----------



## Kia78

I know - I can't blooming wait, they're just such gorgeous cats.. Now hurry up time and fly past hehe


----------



## WindyCity

They are stunning!!


----------



## Taylorbaby

thanks! 


lol dont worry itll soon fly by! :laugh:


----------



## silverhorse

Your photographs are fantastic and all the different expressions you have captured.Good for you.


----------



## Taylorbaby

well everyone


----------



## Taylorbaby

Well everyone! You waited for them to be born, first suckle, first wash, you saw their first toddle, first sneeze, first dream, first food, first play, heard about their first poop lol and vet visits, injections, worming (what fun!) and now...they are ready to fly the nest, mum has compleltly dis-owned them, told them that they have to leave, its her house and its time for them to pack their bags and get out lol!!

New owners all excited, Curly isnt leaving for another 3weeks, so his having fun with his new adopted blue brothers lol!

Hoep you enjoyed their journey 

They said to say bye to everyone and that they will send updates & some new piccis soon!


----------



## jenny armour

and is it decided that the little girl had a cream nose i still think so?
good by babies have a happy new life your nanny will miss you all


----------



## Taylorbaby

jenny armour said:


> and is it decided that the little girl had a cream nose i still think so?
> good by babies have a happy new life your nanny will miss you all


lol she is a torbie, so a 'seal mitted torbie' so a tortie + a tabby! with a cream nose! you can almost see the cream flash on her forehead now


----------

